# All about the Puff...Puffer bags!



## Moxisox

My Puffer came today (small), and it is absolutely gorgeous! It’s the softest, squishiest bag I’ve ever felt, and I can see myself wanting to buy another one, because it is a near perfect bag for me (if there was a back slip pocket it’d be perfect!). Who else loves the Puffers? Feel free to share your pics.


----------



## KensingtonUK

I haven’t been in any stores for the past year due to COVID but a couple weeks ago when I had the day off I went to a few stores mid-day on a Monday just for some normalcy.   Anywho that is where I saw the puffer for the first time.  I honestly don’t feel like pictures do it justice.  The leather and puffiness was perfect and I have a feeling I am going to need to have one in my life very soon. Hoping to find it on sale though.   I also looked at the crinkly leather version and I hated it!  I love Valentino crinkly leather but the leather YSL used felt and looked like plastic rubber and honestly looked like really cheap pleather.

Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Moxisox

KensingtonUK said:


> I haven’t been in any stores for the past year due to COVID but a couple weeks ago when I had the day off I went to a few stores mid-day on a Monday just for some normalcy.   Anywho that is where I saw the puffer for the first time.  I honestly don’t feel like pictures do it justice.  The leather and puffiness was perfect and I have a feeling I am going to need to have one in my life very soon. Hoping to find it on sale though.   I also looked at the crinkly leather version and I hated it!  I love Valentino crinkly leather but the leather YSL used felt and looked like plastic rubber and honestly looked like really cheap pleather.
> 
> Your bag is beautiful!


Thank you! I wasn’t able to see the Puffer in person before ordering so I was hoping it’d be what I was hoping for, and it is! Such a gorgeous bag. I was contemplating the grey crinkled leather one bc I love grey, but now I’m glad I didn’t get it since you said it feels wonky IRL. 
I also haven’t been to a store in a year, but my second COVID shot is Wednesday, so soon!


----------



## Yinglin

I loved mine but i sold it because i was fighting with the chain too much. I realised im a top handle kind of girl. The leather quality and how comfy it was to carry was amazing, so i keep a good memory lol


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> My Puffer came today (small), and it is absolutely gorgeous! It’s the softest, squishiest bag I’ve ever felt, and I can see myself wanting to buy another one, because it is a near perfect bag for me (if there was a back slip pocket it’d be perfect!). Who else loves the Puffers? Feel free to share your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045882


I love it! Is this the small?


----------



## Moxisox

Yinglin said:


> I realised im a top handle kind of girl.


I hear ya! I love a good top handle too!



HavPlenty said:


> I love it! Is this the small?


Yes, and it’s a great size! Love it.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> I hear ya! I love a good top handle too!
> 
> 
> Yes, and it’s a great size! Love it.


I have the medium like yours.  I've been eyeing the beige in small. Looks pretty roomy.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> I have the medium like yours.  I've been eyeing the beige in small. Looks pretty roomy.


The beige puffer does look gorgeous!!The small is a really nice size. Definitely roomier than it looks. I usually prefer mini and smaller handbags, but wanted a little bit of a larger one. So this small puffer and my Speedy B 25 are my “large” bags. I would definitely consider another in the beige or blanc vintage! They are so pretty.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> The beige puffer does look gorgeous!!The small is a really nice size. Definitely roomier than it looks. I usually prefer mini and smaller handbags, but wanted a little bit of a larger one. So this small puffer and my Speedy B 25 are my “large” bags. I would definitely consider another in the beige or blanc vintage! They are so pretty.


Oh my God that Blanc vintage is a stunner. I saw it on the Lou Cam Bag at the store. I would love to get the puffer in that color but I'm afraid I will mess it up.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> Oh my God that Blanc vintage is a stunner. I saw it on the Lou Cam Bag at the store. I would love to get the puffer in that color but I'm afraid I will mess it up.


It is, isn’t it! I feel the same way. I would never use it, and it would just sit on my shelf, bc I’d be afraid to ruin it. Maybe I’ll get it in a cardholder or something though, just to have the color!


----------



## thundercloud

My small grey matte leather puffer is soft and squishy too. I love it! Definitely one of my favs for every day use!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bag twins!!! I absolutely love my small puffer. I agree that it’s nearly perfect. I purchased mine without ever seeing it irl and was blown away by it’s beauty...


----------



## Moxisox

keishapie1973 said:


> Bag twins!!! I absolutely love my small puffer. I agree that it’s nearly perfect. I purchased mine without ever seeing it irl and was blown away by it’s beauty...
> 
> View attachment 5047245


So gorgeous! Bag twins!! Before buying it, I had seen so many people mention that they had pet their bag because it was so soft, and dang they weren‘t lying....it is so soft.


----------



## qann77

Me three!!  Agree with the petting of the bag as the leather feels so nice.

Here’s my Small puffer that is quite stuffed. Had this since last June. Have used it less than 20 times though (WFH life) but the corners are already showing a teeny wee bit of wear. Probably have to see what I can do to protect the corners.


----------



## Moxisox

qann77 said:


> Me three!!  Agree with the petting of the bag as the leather feels so nice.
> 
> Here’s my Small puffer that is quite stuffed. Had this since last June. Have used it less than 20 times though (WFH life) but the corners are already showing a teeny wee bit of wear. Probably have to see what I can do to protect the corners.
> 
> View attachment 5047500


It’s the softest bag I’ve ever felt. Love it! 
I wish I hadn’t waited so long to get it. 
I rehab and customize full-grain leather ballet flats as a hobby. I will probably seal the corners of my puffer to protect them from wear, and use carbon pro after to prevent stains or water damage. If there is any wear you can use black leather cream to restore it. That’s actually one of the reasons I chose the black for the lambskin. I knew it’d be a bit more delicate and black is really easy to match to fix scuffs, scratches or wear.


----------



## JZ's Princess

KensingtonUK said:


> I haven’t been in any stores for the past year due to COVID but a couple weeks ago when I had the day off I went to a few stores mid-day on a Monday just for some normalcy.   Anywho that is where I saw the puffer for the first time.  I honestly don’t feel like pictures do it justice.  The leather and puffiness was perfect and I have a feeling I am going to need to have one in my life very soon. Hoping to find it on sale though.   I also looked at the crinkly leather version and I hated it!  I love Valentino crinkly leather but the leather YSL used felt and looked like plastic rubber and honestly looked like really cheap pleather.
> 
> Your bag is beautiful!


I agree! I hate the wrinkly look! Like why spend so much money on a bag that looks so old and worn out? for someone who knows this bag, cool, but most people don't know and might be like ew, what an ugly bag! So not risking the moola for that! 

And the leather is super soft, it DOES feel like pleather lol.


----------



## Moxisox

thundercloud said:


> My small grey matte leather puffer is soft and squishy too. I love it! Definitely one of my favs for every day use!


Grey is one of my all time favorite colors, and it looks amazing with SHW. I just realized all of my bags and SLG‘s  from YSL have SHW. Probably bc all of my other luxury bags have gold. I am loving the silver right now.


----------



## Megs

Ohhhhhhh she is lovely!!!! Now you have me itching for one to hug and carry as well!


----------



## thundercloud

Moxisox said:


> Grey is one of my all time favorite colors, and it looks amazing with SHW. I just realized all of my bags and SLG‘s  from YSL have SHW. Probably bc all of my other luxury bags have gold. I am loving the silver right now.


Mine too! I normally go for gold hw (if I had the choice), but I'm loving the grey w silver hw on my puffer!


----------



## keishapie1973

thundercloud said:


> Mine too! I normally go for gold hw (if I had the choice), but I'm loving the grey w silver hw on my puffer!
> View attachment 5047995



Beautiful...


----------



## thundercloud

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful...


Thank you!! I love it!


----------



## qann77

Moxisox said:


> It’s the softest bag I’ve ever felt. Love it!
> I wish I hadn’t waited so long to get it.
> I rehab and customize full-grain leather ballet flats as a hobby. I will probably seal the corners of my puffer to protect them from wear, and use carbon pro after to prevent stains or water damage. If there is any wear you can use black leather cream to restore it. That’s actually one of the reasons I chose the black for the lambskin. I knew it’d be a bit more delicate and black is really easy to match to fix scuffs, scratches or wear.



Thanks! Can I check what can be used to seal the corners? Leather cream as in shoe cream eg. Tarrago shoe cream?


----------



## Moxisox

Megs said:


> Ohhhhhhh she is lovely!!!! Now you have me itching for one to hug and carry as well!


Thank you! It’s definitely my favorite bag right now. Very huggable!



thundercloud said:


> Mine too! I normally go for gold hw (if I had the choice), but I'm loving the grey w silver hw on my puffer!
> View attachment 5047995


This is so beautiful! 


qann77 said:


> Thanks! Can I check what can be used to seal the corners? Leather cream as in shoe cream eg. Tarrago shoe cream?


I use Angelus Acrylic finisher. It comes in different finishes (matte to gloss), and I usually use the 6000 just because it’s not too glossy or matte. And instead of using a brush, I use a soft cloth and just wipe it on (like you would apply urethane) doing 2-3 thin layers allowing them to dry in between. For scuffs or rub-wear you could use Tarrago. Just a tiny bit on a cloth on the area needed, wait a couple minutes and lightly buff. Then after it dries, you could seal it, and carbon pro/Apple Guard would be last.


----------



## qann77

@Moxisox This is so helpful. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## BlueCherry

I agree, I love the puffer. It’s the only bag I have that actually made me gasp at being so much nicer in real life than the photo. I’m a top handle person but I’ll make an exception for the puffer


----------



## Moxisox

BlueCherry said:


> I agree, I love the puffer. It’s the only bag I have that actually made me gasp at being so much nicer in real life than the photo. I’m a top handle person but I’ll make an exception for the puffer
> 
> View attachment 5048530


Is this the navy blue one? It’s beautiful. 


qann77 said:


> @Moxisox This is so helpful. Thanks for the advice!!


You’re welcome!


----------



## BlueCherry

Moxisox said:


> Is this the navy blue one? It’s beautiful.



Thank you but no it’s the grey one. I do however badly need a dark blue bag


----------



## Amy Kennedy

My Loulou Puffer just arrived today! I was wondering what products anyone has used to waterproof the bag? That's always the first thing I do, so I have a bunch of different brands at home of waterproofing creams and sprays that I've used on my other leather bags, but was wondering if anyone had anything specific they liked with the Puffer.


----------



## Moxisox

Amy Kennedy said:


> My Loulou Puffer just arrived today! I was wondering what products anyone has used to waterproof the bag? That's always the first thing I do, so I have a bunch of different brands at home of waterproofing creams and sprays that I've used on my other leather bags, but was wondering if anyone had anything specific they liked with the Puffer.


I sealed the corners since they’re prone to wear (Angelus Acrylic Sealer 600). Then I did 2 coats of Carbon Pro. I also keep a small folded nylon shopper inside. That way if it’s down-pouring I can pull it out and put my bag inside to protect it.


----------



## Amy Kennedy

@Moxisox - Is this the sealer that you recommend (blue label)?


----------



## Moxisox

Amy Kennedy said:


> @Moxisox - Is this the sealer that you recommend (blue label)?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052319


Yes, that’s it. The satin finisher would work well too. Make sure to shake well before using. Also, it will go on a milky white color. On the black leather it’ll also look like it has a blue undertone when applied. Don’t freak out, it’ll dry clear.  I do 2-3 light coats only on the corners allowing them to dry in between. It’ll add a bit of a protective coat on them.


----------



## Danielle78

I just received the medium puffer in dark beige today, it is gorgeous it goes with so many outfits, pictures don't do justice to this bag.


----------



## Moxisox

Danielle78 said:


> I just received the medium puffer in dark beige today, it is gorgeous it goes with so many outfits, pictures don't do justice to this bag.


Cong rats! It’s such a beautiful bag. Do you have any pics? I feel like the pics on the website of the dark beige color are darker than IRL.


----------



## Danielle78

Moxisox said:


> Cong rats! It’s such a beautiful bag. Do you have any pics? I feel like the pics on the website of the dark beige color are darker than IRL.


----------



## Danielle78

It looks lighter or darker depending on the lighting


----------



## Moxisox

Gorgeous color! My mini puffer in blanc vintage comes tomorrow.


----------



## Moxisox

My mini puffer in blanc vintage arrive today. She’s gorgeous! The lighting can really change what color it looks like. In person it’s a soft white. Reminds me of the chalk color that Coach has. Here she is with her sister in size small. I’ll include a few size comparisons too.


----------



## Danielle78

Moxisox said:


> My mini puffer in blanc vintage arrive today. She’s gorgeous! The lighting can really change what color it looks like. In person it’s a soft white. Reminds me of the chalk color that Coach has. Here she is with her sister in size small. I’ll include a few size comparisons too.
> View attachment 5064322
> View attachment 5064323
> View attachment 5064324
> View attachment 5064325


Gorgeous Congrats!!


----------



## Stanley Biscuits

Moxisox said:


> Yes, that’s it. The satin finisher would work well too. Make sure to shake well before using. Also, it will go on a milky white color. On the black leather it’ll also look like it has a blue undertone when applied. Don’t freak out, it’ll dry clear.  I do 2-3 light coats only on the corners allowing them to dry in between. It’ll add a bit of a protective coat on them.


I’m a newbie but I’m thirsty for knowledge. Great info. Glad to be here.


----------



## Stanley Biscuits

I’m also obsessed with the black on black small puffer. I held one the other day. So soft. I wonder how long the black chain lasts? Is there a treatment for that?


----------



## Moxisox

Danielle78 said:


> Gorgeous Congrats!!


Thank you!



Stanley Biscuits said:


> I’m also obsessed with the black on black small puffer. I held one the other day. So soft. I wonder how long the black chain lasts? Is there a treatment for that?


Unfortunately, all black hardware (regardless of brand) is more prone to chipping vs. silver, gold or brass. There’s nothing you can really do to prevent it. And not all bags with black hardware will chip (you just never know). I have known people who have used black paint made for metal (can just be rustoleum), on chipped hardware. I’ve used it myself on silver hardware that I messed up when using pliers to remove a link (chain was twisted and it drove me nuts). As long as it’s allowed to dry properly it holds up very well.


----------



## Stanley Biscuits

Moxisox said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, all black hardware (regardless of brand) is more prone to chipping vs. silver, gold or brass. There’s nothing you can really do to prevent it. And not all bags with black hardware will chip (you just never know). I have known people who have used black paint made for metal (can just be rustoleum), on chipped hardware. I’ve used it myself on silver hardware that I messed up when using pliers to remove a link (chain was twisted and it drove me nuts). As long as it’s allowed to dry properly it holds up very well.





Moxisox said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, all black hardware (regardless of brand) is more prone to chipping vs. silver, gold or brass. There’s nothing you can really do to prevent it. And not all bags with black hardware will chip (you just never know). I have known people who have used black paint made for metal (can just be rustoleum), on chipped hardware. I’ve used it myself on silver hardware that I messed up when using pliers to remove a link (chain was twisted and it drove me nuts). As long as it’s allowed to dry properly it holds up very well.


Thanks for responding. I want it so bad.        It’s the most contemporary bag IMO. I also love the all black puffy Valentino with studs.


----------



## NataliaE21

Moxisox said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, all black hardware (regardless of brand) is more prone to chipping vs. silver, gold or brass. There’s nothing you can really do to prevent it. And not all bags with black hardware will chip (you just never know). I have known people who have used black paint made for metal (can just be rustoleum), on chipped hardware. I’ve used it myself on silver hardware that I messed up when using pliers to remove a link (chain was twisted and it drove me nuts). As long as it’s allowed to dry properly it holds up very well.


Do the chain really get damaged overtime from pulling ? I was trying a LouLou at the store and every time I tried to get the chains out they got stuck and I wasn’t able to get them to go through. The bag was gorgeous otherwise but seems like over time it would cause huge damage to the chains.


----------



## Moxisox

NataliaE21 said:


> Do the chain really get damaged overtime from pulling ? I was trying a LouLou at the store and every time I tried to get the chains out they got stuck and I wasn’t able to get them to go through. The bag was gorgeous otherwise but seems like over time it would cause huge damage to the chains.


I haven’t had mine for very long, but it doesn’t seem like they would get damaged very easily. I also haven’t had any issues with the chain getting stuck or anything. But one thing I did notice, is there are some that have twisted chains. There’s no way to untwist them due to the way they’re attached to the bag. They’re just attached wrong and twisted to begin with. That could be a possibility as to why the one in store was being problematic. If you do get one with the double chains, make sure to check them first.


----------



## Moxisox

Today I realized the organizer for my LV PA fits in my Mini Puffer. It’s not a perfect fit, because the PA is a bit longer; but it works good enough. This one is made of the thinner, softer, and more flexible felt.  I like using my SLG’s in DA during the summer, and was hesitant with the Mini Puffer since the interior is black. But this fixes that too. It does reduce the capacity, but it’s nice to have options. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## HavPlenty

I first saw this color on the Saks website and thought it was meh and a little out there. 


But then I stumbled across this video and puts don't do this beauty justice. The color is stunning. Not a color I would invest such big bucks in myself but stunning nonetheless.


----------



## HavPlenty

I just love this bag. Was my day bag on my recent Vegas trip.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> I first saw this color on the Saks website and thought it was meh and a little out there.
> View attachment 5097359
> 
> But then I stumbled across this video and puts don't do this beauty justice. The color is stunning. Not a color I would invest such big bucks in myself but stunning nonetheless.



I thought the same thing when I saw it online. Such a pretty cobalt color in the video though. 


HavPlenty said:


> I just love this bag. Was my day bag on my recent Vegas trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097360


That combo is so pretty.


----------



## CookieMonsterLondon

Hi there,

does any one have this inthe tweed/boucle fabric? I’ve just ordered it and would love to hear some thoughts on the structure, feel, versatility etc!
Many thanks !


----------



## Moxisox

CookieMonsterLondon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> does any one have this inthe tweed/boucle fabric? I’ve just ordered it and would love to hear some thoughts on the structure, feel, versatility etc!
> Many thanks !


I only have the leather versions, but would love to see pics when you get it!


----------



## BagLadyT

Moxisox said:


> My mini puffer in blanc vintage arrive today. She’s gorgeous! The lighting can really change what color it looks like. In person it’s a soft white. Reminds me of the chalk color that Coach has. Here she is with her sister in size small. I’ll include a few size comparisons too.
> View attachment 5064322
> View attachment 5064323
> View attachment 5064324
> View attachment 5064325



Gorgeous! By any chance are you on the shorter side? If so can you post a mod shot w/ the mini puffer??


----------



## Moxisox

BagLadyT said:


> Gorgeous! By any chance are you on the shorter side? If so can you post a mod shot w/ the mini puffer??


Sure. I can do that when I get home later. I am 5’3”. I did buy metal clips that allow me to shorten the strap to any length I want which is nice too.


----------



## BagLadyT

Moxisox said:


> Sure. I can do that when I get home later. I am 5’3”. I did buy metal clips that allow me to shorten the strap to any length I want which is nice too.



Thank you! I’m 5’1 so those clips would help. Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Moxisox

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! I’m 5’1 so those clips would help. Where did you buy them from?


I bought these from amazon. It comes with the tiny screwdriver so you loosen the clip, put it on, then tighten. The excess chain hangs inside the bag.


----------



## BagLadyT

Moxisox said:


> I bought these from amazon. It comes with the tiny screwdriver so you loosen the clip, put it on, then tighten. The excess chain hangs inside the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136387



Can’t believe I’ve never known about these! Add to cart for me!


----------



## Moxisox

BagLadyT said:


> Can’t believe I’ve never known about these! Add to cart for me!


Here are some pics. I also added a pic of the clips attached. 




I add the clips one on each side. 


You can also bring both sides together, and use one to connect them.


----------



## BagLadyT

Moxisox said:


> Here are some pics. I also added a pic of the clips attached.
> View attachment 5136766
> View attachment 5136767
> View attachment 5136768
> 
> I add the clips one on each side.
> View attachment 5136769
> 
> You can also bring both sides together, and use one to connect them.
> View attachment 5136770



Love it! Thank you for the tips too!


----------



## DamierEbene

Moxisox said:


> Here are some pics. I also added a pic of the clips attached.
> View attachment 5136766
> View attachment 5136767
> View attachment 5136768
> 
> I add the clips one on each side.
> View attachment 5136769
> 
> You can also bring both sides together, and use one to connect them.
> View attachment 5136770


OMG the bag looks great on you! Love it!


----------



## BagLadyT

Moxisox said:


> Here are some pics. I also added a pic of the clips attached.
> View attachment 5136766
> View attachment 5136767
> View attachment 5136768
> 
> I add the clips one on each side.
> View attachment 5136769
> 
> You can also bring both sides together, and use one to connect them.
> View attachment 5136770



I also forgot to say you’ve kept that bag in perfect condition!


----------



## Moxisox

DamierEbene said:


> OMG the bag looks great on you! Love it!


Thank you! It’s a great bag.



BagLadyT said:


> I also forgot to say you’ve kept that bag in perfect condition!


Thank you! I almost didn’t get this color, but so far it’s held up wonderfully.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Here are some pics. I also added a pic of the clips attached.
> View attachment 5136766
> View attachment 5136767
> View attachment 5136768
> 
> I add the clips one on each side.
> View attachment 5136769
> 
> You can also bring both sides together, and use one to connect them.
> View attachment 5136770


This is the cutest! Love the nice summer outfit. Bag is perfect. Are you wearing sandals, sneakers or espadrilles? All would look cute.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> This is the cutest! Love the nice summer outfit. Bag is perfect. Are you wearing sandals, sneakers or espadrilles? All would look cute.


Thank you! In the pic, just barefoot.  In the summer I’m usually barefoot or in ballet flats. I have 22 pairs, so I can always find a color that matches what I’m wearing. Lol!


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Thank you! In the pic, just barefoot.  In the summer I’m usually barefoot or in ballet flats. I have 22 pairs, so I can always find a color that matches what I’m wearing. Lol!


Oh my! You're ready for every outfit!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Have been wanting a black mini with gold hardware and finally Ssense put it on sale for 25% off!  Yay!!!


----------



## Moxisox

KensingtonUK said:


> Have been wanting a black mini with gold hardware and finally Ssense put it on sale for 25% off!  Yay!!!


I love the look of that one. Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## ggnyc

I’ve been eyeing the dark beige as a daytime summer bag but it looks like it could work for winter as well. WhAt so you think? Could it be a year round color or just warmer months? It’s really stunning.


----------



## HavPlenty

ggnyc said:


> I’ve been eyeing the dark beige as a daytime summer bag but it looks like it could work for winter as well. WhAt so you think? Could it be a year round color or just warmer months? It’s really stunning.


I'm gonna use mine year round. But I did buy for use in the summer. I live in California where people don't follow many fashion rules regarding seasons.


----------



## Moxisox

ggnyc said:


> I’ve been eyeing the dark beige as a daytime summer bag but it looks like it could work for winter as well. WhAt so you think? Could it be a year round color or just warmer months? It’s really stunning.


I think it would definitely work all year. It’s such a stunning color.


----------



## Weknow

Picked her up today!


----------



## Moxisox

Weknow said:


> Picked her up today!


Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## shbe

Hey all!  I saw the Matte Crinkle Leather LouLou Puffer in storm (grey) online..does anyone know if YSL is planning to bring it back in the matte black crinkle as well?  I loved it last year, but didnt get one before they stopped making it and now they only have been carrying the smooth lambskin with the BHW  ..Im so hoping black matte crinkle is returing!!

p.s. i posted this elsewhere, but then i found this thread just for puffers.. (sorry, im new here lol)


----------



## Moxisox

Newest puffer added to the lineup on the website.


----------



## Moxisox

shbe said:


> Hey all!  I saw the Matte Crinkle Leather LouLou Puffer in storm (grey) online..does anyone know if YSL is planning to bring it back in the matte black crinkle as well?  I loved it last year, but didnt get one before they stopped making it and now they only have been carrying the smooth lambskin with the BHW  ..Im so hoping black matte crinkle is returing!!
> 
> p.s. i posted this elsewhere, but then i found this thread just for puffers.. (sorry, im new here lol)


I’m not sure. They seem to be coming out with a bunch of different variations. If not, there may be some that pop up for a good deal on Fashionphile, etc.


----------



## shbe

Moxisox said:


> I’m not sure. They seem to be coming out with a bunch of different variations. If not, there may be some that pop up for a good deal on Fashionphile, etc.



Good point..thank you! I’ll keep an eye out (and fingers crossed, lol)


----------



## Moxisox

This new shearling puffer looks sooooo soft.


----------



## Nonna1982

My YSL ❤️
me too thinking in buying another one red or beige with gold


----------



## shattrstar

Nonna1982 said:


> My YSL ❤
> me too thinking in buying another one red or beige with gold


Bag twins  I bought the black puffer shw in July and a month later bought the beige small ghw. Sooo if you did that, you would not be alone. I LOVE these bags so much! No regrets, as I have used both bags frequently in the last few months. So easy to pair with even casual outfits.


----------



## npashia

My new medium denim puffer just came in from Farfetch today! New favorite bag!


----------



## foxgal

npashia said:


> My new medium denim puffer just came in from Farfetch today! New favorite bag!



This bag is one of the best denim ones ever made, imho!


----------



## iqaganda

HavPlenty said:


> I just love this bag. Was my day bag on my recent Vegas trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097360


I love this colour!! What colour is this please?


----------



## chocolateolive

Kind of obsessed with this mint color!


----------



## HavPlenty

iqaganda said:


> I love this colour!! What colour is this please?


It is dark beige.


----------



## Pkac

npashia said:


> My new medium denim puffer just came in from Farfetch today! New favorite bag!


Love it, I just bought the exact same in the small size! Are you planning on spraying the suede handles with anything to protect them?


----------



## mariliz11

Hello!! I just joined the club! I've decided to list my black medium Loulou with SH for sale and purchased the small Puffer again in black with SH. At first I was so happy to get the classic loulou but for some reason I only wore it 1-2 over the last couple years. It looked too dressy on me and I was always worried it will loose its shape. I always admired the puffer in mod shots and I think the size shape and puffy quilts are more like me and it will be more carefree. Hoping I won't regret the trade haha!

I also have the toy puffer in dark beige on my wishlist as the last item before I reach bag heaven (for now!)


----------



## Mykizal

foxgal said:


> This bag is one of the best denim ones ever made, imho!


I’m looking to buy my first puffer bag.. I really want the denim toy but it isn’t available anywhere..I will be stalking the website to hopefully get my hands on it.. I’m in love❤. It is one of the best denim bags!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

foxgal said:


> This bag is one of the best denim ones ever made, imho!


 
I kind of agree but I think it actually is THE best looking denim bag ever made!


----------



## Pkac

My first denim bag and I love it! But the puffer is dangerously addictive - when I saw the leather versions in store I completely fell in love with those too!


----------



## aimworld

This might be my xmas present  
So cute.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Pkac said:


> Love it, I just bought the exact same in the small size! Are you planning on spraying the suede handles with anything to protect them?


Hi. So I ordered also in small size. Can you post a pic of your bag in action? I am wondering if it might be too small for me. I'm 5'5 by the way and kind of on the skinny side.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Pkac said:


> My first denim bag and I love it! But the puffer is dangerously addictive - when I saw the leather versions in store I completely fell in love with those too!
> 
> View attachment 5218853


Is this the small puffer denim? Sorry, I posted twice about this.


----------



## Pkac

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Hi. So I ordered also in small size. Can you post a pic of your bag in action? I am wondering if it might be too small for me. I'm 5'5 by the way and kind of on the skinny side.



Here is a quick pic I took in the toilet at the mall, because I don’t have a full length mirror at home!  I’m 5’8 so I don’t think it would be too small on you! I personally found the denim nicer in the small size (I tried the medium on and just didn’t like it as much). I prefer the leather puffers in the medium size. Hope you love it when it arrives!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Pkac said:


> Here is a quick pic I took in the toilet at the mall, because I don’t have a full length mirror at home!  I’m 5’8 so I don’t think it would be too small on you! I personally found the denim nicer in the small size (I tried the medium on and just didn’t like it as much). I prefer the leather puffers in the medium size. Hope you love it when it arrives!
> View attachment 5222366


Thanks so much!!! At first I was sold on blanc vintage but I was concerned of color transfer, hence I decided to order the small one in denim. Puffers, for me, are much more comfortable and convenient to use than the other lou lou.


----------



## mariliz11

It’s here and it’s so soft, smooth and luxurious! Love it!!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Wow I am loving all the great info on this thread! I just stumbled upon this and I am SO glad, because I am toying with the idea of purchasing this bag. You gals are really making it hard for me to resist!


----------



## Moxisox

Every time I use this bag, I never want to change out of it for something else. It’s THAT good! So thankful to have it in my collection. Love it.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Every time I use this bag, I never want to change out of it for something else. It’s THAT good! So thankful to have it in my collection. Love it.
> View attachment 5233027


I'm carrying mine right now too! Is yours medium or small?


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> I'm carrying mine right now too! Is yours medium or small?


the small


----------



## batsnrobins

Does anyone happen to have the puffer clutch? I'm seriously debating between that or the YSL Clutch Wristlet or other puffer sizes, but it's so hard to find any comparison/reviews about it. Sophie Shohet showed it in a video and it looks absolutely adorable, but so hard to decide since I can't see them in person yet.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-small-lou-leather-puffer-clutch/5897872?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001


----------



## tnguyen87

batsnrobins said:


> Does anyone happen to have the puffer clutch? I'm seriously debating between that or the YSL Clutch Wristlet or other puffer sizes, but it's so hard to find any comparison/reviews about it. Sophie Shohet showed it in a video and it looks absolutely adorable, but so hard to decide since I can't see them in person yet.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-small-lou-leather-puffer-clutch/5897872?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001



Hi! I ordered it and it came in yesterday! It’s very cute! I have a regular iPhone 12 with a case on it and had a bit of trouble getting the phone in and out. With the phone and card case that came with it, plus a chapstick, that’s probably about all I can fit.


----------



## batsnrobins

tnguyen87 said:


> Hi! I ordered it and it came in yesterday! It’s very cute! I have a regular iPhone 12 with a case on it and had a bit of trouble getting the phone in and out. With the phone and card case that came with it, plus a chapstick, that’s probably about all I can fit.


Tysm that's so helpful to know!! I'll probably save up for a bigger puffer at some point and get the wristlet clutch first.


----------



## npashia

Pkac said:


> Love it, I just bought the exact same in the small size! Are you planning on spraying the suede handles with anything to protect them?


I sprayed them with Apple guard and turned out great!


----------



## DamierEbene

HAVE YOU EVER WANTED TO CUDDLE YOUR HANDBAG AND LITERALLY TAKE IT TO BED WITH YOU?????


Well, I have!!! I jumped at the LouLou Puffer in suede through MyTheresa as soon as I saw that the price on this cutie was increased by 350€(!) on YSL.de 
So I got it for the old price 

I am so in shock. It IS SO beautiful and fluffy and soft and cuddly. It feels like carrying a soft toy under my arm! I just wanna pet it all the time!!! 

I saw it last year and always pushed it for a later purchase. Don't know what took me so long!!!
ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## JZ's Princess

DamierEbene said:


> HAVE YOU EVER WANTED TO CUDDLE YOUR HANDBAG AND LITERALLY TAKE IT TO BED WITH YOU?????
> 
> 
> Well, I have!!! I jumped at the LouLou Puffer in suede through MyTheresa as soon as I saw that the price on this cutie was increased by 350€(!) on YSL.de
> So I got it for the old price
> 
> I am so in shock. It IS SO beautiful and fluffy and soft and cuddly. It feels like carrying a soft toy under my arm! I just wanna pet it all the time!!!
> 
> I saw it last year and always pushed it for a later purchase. Don't know what took me so long!!!
> ADORABLE!!!!!!
> View attachment 5241489
> 
> View attachment 5241491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241490


That is soo gorgeous! Congrats! I can't pull the trigger on this one because of the material and of course price, but if I had endless money, I would buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## DamierEbene

JZ's Princess said:


> That is soo gorgeous! Congrats! I can't pull the trigger on this one because of the material and of course price, but if I had endless money, I would buy it in a heartbeat


Thank you so much!  
I am going to spray it with Colonil Carbon Pro and hope for the best. I love suede and have almost only suede shoes, so I trust myself with a suede handbag.

Yes the price was/is high and I just panic-bought, because it is now 2100€ and I would not have bought it for THAT price. It was now or never  and I have kind of turned my back on Chanel after yet another price increase… so the funds were free.


If I had endless money, the wintery Niki made of suede and shearling would be next


----------



## DamierEbene

Hi there, 
I am debating if I need a mini puffer bag in my collection. 

Does anyone own the mini puffer AND small puffer? 
Or 
Does anyone own a mini puffer AND a regular Toy LouLou? 

I need some comparison shots  everyhting I found on you tube is not helpful to me..

I wonder if the mini is too small for my essentials (I find my regular toy too small) and if its to tiny on my body frame. 
I am 5‘7 

Thanks!


----------



## Moxisox

DamierEbene said:


> Hi there,
> I am debating if I need a mini puffer bag in my collection.
> 
> Does anyone own the mini puffer AND small puffer?
> Or
> Does anyone own a mini puffer AND a regular Toy LouLou?
> 
> I need some comparison shots  everyhting I found on you tube is not helpful to me..
> 
> I wonder if the mini is too small for my essentials (I find my regular toy too small) and if its to tiny on my body frame.
> I am 5‘7
> 
> Thanks!


I have a mini puffer and small puffer. The mini puffer is larger than the toy loulou. The mini puffer is also wide enough to fit a full size wallet (I use the LV felicie inserts). I posted comparisons between the small and mini somewhere. I think it’s earlier in this thread. If there’s any specific items you would like to see in it, I would be happy to take pics and post them.


----------



## DamierEbene

Moxisox said:


> I have a mini puffer and small puffer. The mini puffer is larger than the toy loulou. The mini puffer is also wide enough to fit a full size wallet (I use the LV felicie inserts). I posted comparisons between the small and mini somewhere. I think it’s earlier in this thread. If there’s any specific items you would like to see in it, I would be happy to take pics and post them.



THANK YOU ! 

Actually, just a direct side by side of the bottoms, sides and opening would really help.  

The small puffer is a perfect size, but the price of the mini is so much more reasonable (IF I can make the mini work….)

The Toy Loulou limits me to phone, key pouch and cardholder and tissues.
But I need my reusable shopping bag and hand sanitizer as well as an extra wallet sometimes. And I dont like bulky bags, where I have to take everything out first to get the one thing I need … I know…sounds like the mini is not for me


Oh and I also wonder if there is less corner wear on the mini, since I wouldn’t bump into things as much with a smaller bag
Do you have any experience with that?
I am afraid of lambskin…would be my first lambskin. I just sprayed my suede Puffer all over and don’t worry a bit….but lambskin 

Thanks again !


----------



## Moxisox

DamierEbene said:


> THANK YOU !
> 
> Actually, just a direct side by side of the bottoms, sides and opening would really help.
> 
> The small puffer is a perfect size, but the price of the mini is so much more reasonable (IF I can make the mini work….)
> 
> The Toy Loulou limits me to phone, key pouch and cardholder and tissues.
> But I need my reusable shopping bag and hand sanitizer as well as an extra wallet sometimes. And I dont like bulky bags, where I have to take everything out first to get the one thing I need … I know…sounds like the mini is not for me
> 
> 
> Oh and I also wonder if there is less corner wear on the mini, since I wouldn’t bump into things as much with a smaller bag
> Do you have any experience with that?
> I am afraid of lambskin…would be my first lambskin. I just sprayed my suede Puffer all over and don’t worry a bit….but lambskin
> 
> Thanks again !


Here you go. I tried to find items similar to what you said you needed to fit. I didn’t have any travel tissues readily available so I used the green cardholder in it’s place. All the pics are with those items inside. It doesn’t change the fullness or size of the bag at all, which is nice.  The mini also has a built in cardholder along the front wall inside if you wanted to use it. You can also buy clips on amazon for $5 or less to easily change the length of the straps. I haven’t had any issues with the corners.


----------



## DamierEbene

Moxisox said:


> Here you go. I tried to find items similar to what you said you needed to fit. I didn’t have any travel tissues readily available so I used the green cardholder in it’s place. All the pics are with those items inside. It doesn’t change the fullness or size of the bag at all, which is nice.  The mini also has a built in cardholder along the front wall inside if you wanted to use it. You can also buy clips on amazon for $5 or less to easily change the length of the straps. I haven’t had any issues with the corners.
> View attachment 5245985
> View attachment 5245986
> View attachment 5245987
> View attachment 5245988
> View attachment 5245991
> View attachment 5245990
> View attachment 5245989



This is so HELPFUL!      THANK YOU! ! !
The perfect comparison and it fits everything so nicely! 

I think I‘m in!!!  
There are some authorized sellers who still offer the mini size for the old price. That makes a price jump of 700€ between these two sizes. That makes the mini totally worth it in my eyes. 
I‘ll have to sleep over this. 


PS: You have two gorgeous bags!  And again thank you so so much for taking the time to reply with all these pictures!


----------



## Moxisox

DamierEbene said:


> This is so HELPFUL!      THANK YOU! ! !
> The perfect comparison and it fits everything so nicely!
> 
> I think I‘m in!!!
> There are some authorized sellers who still offer the mini size for the old price. That makes a price jump of 700€ between these two sizes. That makes the mini totally worth it in my eyes.
> I‘ll have to sleep over this.
> 
> 
> PS: You have two gorgeous bags!  And again thank you so so much for taking the time to reply with all these pictures!


You’re welcome! Happy to help


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Hi! I’m heading to the boutique to try on a small puffer that I think I’ll love.  Has anyone ordered an insert for theirs? I checked Samorga (my usual go to) but it looks like they only have inserts for the medium size.  Any recs would be appreciated (:


----------



## mariliz11

A few modshots from the last weeks. I just love this bag!


----------



## fary

tnguyen87 said:


> Hi! I ordered it and it came in yesterday! It’s very cute! I have a regular iPhone 12 with a case on it and had a bit of trouble getting the phone in and out. With the phone and card case that came with it, plus a chapstick, that’s probably about all I can fit.


Can you please take a photo of what fits? Thanks!


----------



## ggnyc

mariliz11 said:


> A few modshots from the last weeks. I just love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246844
> 
> View attachment 5246845


Off topic but where are your boots from? I have such trouble finding boots that are fitted around my calves


----------



## mariliz11

ggnyc said:


> Off topic but where are your boots from? I have such trouble finding boots that are fitted around my calves


These are Tory Burch, last year I think but they probably still have something similar


----------



## Rydori

Hi! I got this beige puffer (small) yesterday and loveeee the color and style, but noticed a lot of these wrinkles when I unwrapped the bag. Is this normal/ nature of the lambskin/ puffer style? It seems more dry and wrinkly than the black one I saw in store and how this beige one is display on their website  Is the beige one particularly dry or did I get unlucky? Am I being too picky? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JZ's Princess

Rydori said:


> Hi! I got this beige puffer (small) yesterday and loveeee the color and style, but noticed a lot of these wrinkles when I unwrapped the bag. Is this normal/ nature of the lambskin/ puffer style? It seems more dry and wrinkly than the black one I saw in store and how this beige one is display on their website  Is the beige one particularly dry or did I get unlucky? Am I being too picky? Thanks in advance!


I think over time it might look like that the more use it, but if it's brand new and off the shelf, that would bother me. Just saying..


----------



## Rydori

JZ's Princess said:


> I think over time it might look like that the more use it, but if it's brand new and off the shelf, that would bother me. Just saying..



Thank you for validating my thoughts lol, I felt bad complaining but it look like that straight out of the box.  I spoke to my SA and she said she’ll try to find a less wrinkly one to exchange for me


----------



## JZ's Princess

Rydori said:


> Thank you for validating my thoughts lol, I felt bad complaining but it look like that straight out of the box.  I spoke to my SA and she said she’ll try to find a less wrinkly one to exchange for me


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Nonna1982

I order same size and color im so excited. Do you experience any color transfer ?


----------



## Nonna1982

ggnyc said:


> I’ve been eyeing the dark beige as a daytime summer bag but it looks like it could work for winter as well. WhAt so you think? Could it be a year round color or just warmer months? It’s really stunning.


I have black one in small size and i order dark beige in medium and i believe it can be used winter and summer


----------



## Nonna1982

Danielle78 said:


> I just received the medium puffer in dark beige today, it is gorgeous it goes with so many outfits, pictures don't do justice to this bag.



Do you experience any color transfer with that size?


----------



## Nonna1982

shattrstar said:


> Bag twins  I bought the black puffer shw in July and a month later bought the beige small ghw. Sooo if you did that, you would not be alone. I LOVE these bags so much! No regrets, as I have used both bags frequently in the last few months. So easy to pair with even casual outfits.


Just order the medium one in beige


----------



## mewwwie

Hi all. I'm thinking of buying the small loulou puffer in the all black hardware. But I'm concerned about the hardware chipping. Some people in the other threads mentioned chipping but on YT/other threads wear & tear is minimal. Is all black hardware chipping a common issue? Thanks!


----------



## Moxisox

mewwwie said:


> Hi all. I'm thinking of buying the small loulou puffer in the all black hardware. But I'm concerned about the hardware chipping. Some people in the other threads mentioned chipping but on YT/other threads wear & tear is minimal. Is all black hardware chipping a common issue? Thanks!


I wouldn’t necessarily say it’s super common, but it definitely happens with black hardware regardless of the brand. I haven’t seen a lot of major chipping issues with YSL (like chipping turning into peeling), but some have little chips here and there. You can use black metal paint to help disguise it too if needed.


----------



## misskittee

I just ordered a small black puffer with silver hardware after eyeing it for a while, very excited to receive it!! My husband and I are terrible at gift giving and always spoil the surprise for each other so this is my Christmas present


----------



## misskittee

Tadaaa! Oh wow, how I love this bag! I tried it on in stores a few months ago while on vacation and wasn't impressed but decided to give it a go and ordered from the webstore and am so glad I did! This is exactly what I was hoping for, lush and very plushy   The floor model I tried on had deflated lil puffs so I'm glad to see that was a one-off. Interesting to see SL isn't shipping out boxes anymore, all my prior orders came with the box but instead got this little shopper bag.

Here are some mod shots, this is the small black with shw and I am about 5'4. Ignore my house hang outfit and messy hair haha


----------



## keishapie1973

misskittee said:


> Tadaaa! Oh wow, how I love this bag! I tried it on in stores a few months ago while on vacation and wasn't impressed but decided to give it a go and ordered from the webstore and am so glad I did! This is exactly what I was hoping for, lush and very plushy   The floor model I tried on had deflated lil puffs so I'm glad to see that was a one-off. Interesting to see SL isn't shipping out boxes anymore, all my prior orders came with the box but instead got this little shopper bag.
> 
> Here are some mod shots, this is the small black with shw and I am about 5'4. Ignore my house hang outfit and messy hair haha
> 
> View attachment 5264375
> 
> View attachment 5264376
> 
> View attachment 5264378


Twins!!! This bag is the queen of my collection. SL recently sent me a bag in a bag too. I ended up returning that one and ordered something else. It came in a box. I’m not sure why they’re sometimes shipping in bags.


----------



## nikkisharif

I’m in the club  Not sure why I waited so long for this bag, but better late than never LOL


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Finally using my Yves Saint Laurent LouLou Toy Puffer in Dark Beige. Took it to a nice little event and now it's home hanging around. Great little bag!


----------



## chilipepper_96

misskittee said:


> Tadaaa! Oh wow, how I love this bag! I tried it on in stores a few months ago while on vacation and wasn't impressed but decided to give it a go and ordered from the webstore and am so glad I did! This is exactly what I was hoping for, lush and very plushy   The floor model I tried on had deflated lil puffs so I'm glad to see that was a one-off. Interesting to see SL isn't shipping out boxes anymore, all my prior orders came with the box but instead got this little shopper bag.
> 
> Here are some mod shots, this is the small black with shw and I am about 5'4. Ignore my house hang outfit and messy hair haha
> 
> View attachment 5264375
> 
> View attachment 5264376
> 
> View attachment 5264378


I love your cardigan and your rug is so pretty!


----------



## whtcldjd

nikkisharif said:


> I’m in the club  Not sure why I waited so long for this bag, but better late than never LOL


is your bag the small? if so, we are bag twins! i do not know why i didn't get it earlier either.  it is so soft and light!


----------



## whtcldjd

i posted this info in the deals thread but thought i would share it here too.  i was able to get my bag from fwrd.com for around $1980, that's including taxes. 

fwrd.com has a 15% off coupon code (SISTERSISTER15) and 5% cashback through shopstyle. 
forward also has a 10% off code (FWRD10) if you have already used the 15% off code.

the small loulou puffers are at the old prices.  it is $2150 instead of $2490 for beige, black w/ silver hardware, and black w/ gold hardware, and $2250 instead of $2590 for black w/ black hardware.  i bought the black on black for $1912.50 + tax with the 15% off coupon.  then i got $95 cashback with shopstyle.  with the bag currently selling for $2590 at most stores, i am happy to have gotten it for under $2000 with taxes.


----------



## cartel

whtcldjd said:


> i posted this info in the deals thread but thought i would share it here too.  i was able to get my bag from fwrd.com for around $1980, that's including taxes.
> 
> fwrd.com has a 15% off coupon code (SISTERSISTER15) and 5% cashback through shopstyle.
> forward also has a 10% off code (FWRD10) if you have already used the 15% off code.
> 
> the small loulou puffers are at the old prices.  it is $2150 instead of $2490 for beige, black w/ silver hardware, and black w/ gold hardware, and $2250 instead of $2590 for black w/ black hardware.  i bought the black on black for $1912.50 + tax with the 15% off coupon.  then i got $95 cashback with shopstyle.  with the bag currently selling for $2590 at most stores, i am happy to have gotten it for under $2000 with taxes.



thank you so much for posting this deal! I was able to get the same bag as you, the black on black puffer however, I noticed that when I received the item, the ysl tag was cut off the bag and then taped onto the outside of the shipping box. I found that to be a bit strange. Also, though the bag was overall in good condition, I noticed a few small, faint scratches. Perhaps it’s the nature of the lambskin? There’s also some debris in the bag and the inner zipper pocket. I’m hesitant to return it though bc I’ve been through a lot to get this bag (bought it 3x from saks, farfetch, and neimans; returned all 3 bc they were clearly used bags or displays. One of them had bad scratches all over and even had someone’s Starbucks receipt crumpled up in it. Smh. The box it shipped in had a giant gaping hole on it, so the dust bag was dirty! Anyway, I was wondering if your puffer had the tags ripped off and taped onto outside of the box as well? I’ve never experienced this with fwrd. I had given up on the bag, though I love it, the shopping experience was just so dismal, so I chalked it up to not being meant to be, and gave up on it until you posted about this fantastic deal so thank you again!


----------



## mewwwie

I've purchased the so black puffer twice now, once from Neiman Marcus which had a lot of damage and came horribly packaged, and now directly from YSL. Received the YSL package today, and it has very obvious scuffing right on the front, with some more spots on other parts of the bag that are not in the picture. Unfortunately I'm going to give up on owning the puffer, the quality control seems to be poor, as I spotted these big scuffs within seconds of opening the box and I don't want to waste more time ordering if they don't care about sending damaged/returned items. Disappointed because it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## nikkisharif

whtcldjd said:


> is your bag the small? if so, we are bag twins! i do not know why i didn't get it earlier either.  it is so soft and light!


It’s the medium…I love a huge bag But I have been eyeing the small denim one. I think that’ll be my next purchase. This bag is amazing & I get tons of compliments on it!


----------



## whtcldjd

cartel said:


> thank you so much for posting this deal! I was able to get the same bag as you, the black on black puffer however, I noticed that when I received the item, the ysl tag was cut off the bag and then taped onto the outside of the shipping box. I found that to be a bit strange. Also, though the bag was overall in good condition, I noticed a few small, faint scratches. Perhaps it’s the nature of the lambskin? There’s also some debris in the bag and the inner zipper pocket. I’m hesitant to return it though bc I’ve been through a lot to get this bag (bought it 3x from saks, farfetch, and neimans; returned all 3 bc they were clearly used bags or displays. One of them had bad scratches all over and even had someone’s Starbucks receipt crumpled up in it. Smh. The box it shipped in had a giant gaping hole on it, so the dust bag was dirty! Anyway, I was wondering if your puffer had the tags ripped off and taped onto outside of the box as well? I’ve never experienced this with fwrd. I had given up on the bag, though I love it, the shopping experience was just so dismal, so I chalked it up to not being meant to be, and gave up on it until you posted about this fantastic deal so thank you again!


yay! so glad you were able to get in on this deal too.  my box also had the black tag on the outside of the box, but it was inside a plastic pouch taped to the box so i was still able to take the black tag out.  i am sorry to hear about your horrible experience with trying to get this bag.  it's terrible how people will use a bag and the store will still accept the return.  i understand changing your mind, which i have returned a couple bags, but i never use the bag and it stays in the box until i make up my mind.  i did not have any debris in the bag or inner zipper pocket.  maybe you can all fwrd and ask about it.  my inner zip pocket only had the plastic pouch with the authenticity cards and info. i was fortunate that my bag was still wrapped up but there were what looked like a couple of faint marks on the leather, not exactly scratches but i think from the nature of the lambskin.  i put collonil leather gel on the bag to protect it and am so happy with it.  if you decide to keep it, i hope you will be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Njeph

Hi. I’m want to get my first YSL puffer and was wondering what you guys think of black with gold versus black with silver hardware. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## brnicutie

I got mine with the black and silver hardware. The silver is more casual and day to day for me.


----------



## Njeph

brnicutie said:


> I got mine with the black and silver hardware. The silver is more casual and day to day for me.


I was thinking that as well. Thanks!


----------



## nikkisharif

Njeph said:


> Hi. I’m want to get my first YSL puffer and was wondering what you guys think of black with gold versus black with silver hardware. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


I think both are gorgeous! The hardware really depends on your personal vibe & which option you like most. I went with the So Black option, since I’m a casual dresser & loved the look of black hardware with the outfits I wear.


----------



## HavPlenty

Njeph said:


> Hi. I’m want to get my first YSL puffer and was wondering what you guys think of black with gold versus black with silver hardware. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


I have black with silver and just changed out of it after using it for a month straight. The bag is just a great wear. I do want the black with gold hardware. You won't go wrong with either one.


----------



## kitkat909

Help! I’m torn between the small black puffer in gold or black hardware. I want to use it as an everyday bag (I already have a gray with SHW bag so I don’t want SHW). I love the black on black but am worried about the hardware chipping. I’m also not sure if the gold hardware is too much for everyday. I also love the dark beige with GHW, but I’ll prob be worried about staining it all the time. Anyone have any ideas to help me decide please?


----------



## RosiePenners

kitkat909 said:


> Help! I’m torn between the small black puffer in gold or black hardware. I want to use it as an everyday bag (I already have a gray with SHW bag so I don’t want SHW). I love the black on black but am worried about the hardware chipping. I’m also not sure if the gold hardware is too much for everyday. I also love the dark beige with GHW, but I’ll prob be worried about staining it all the time. Anyone have any ideas to help me decide please?


F


----------



## mariliz11

kitkat909 said:


> Help! I’m torn between the small black puffer in gold or black hardware. I want to use it as an everyday bag (I already have a gray with SHW bag so I don’t want SHW). I love the black on black but am worried about the hardware chipping. I’m also not sure if the gold hardware is too much for everyday. I also love the dark beige with GHW, but I’ll prob be worried about staining it all the time. Anyone have any ideas to help me decide please?


I have had the chain envelope with black on black for 2-3 years. No chipping and I haven't baby-ed it at all. I also have the classic Loulou and puffer Loulou with silver hardware as that looks more everyday to me. Gold hardware on black kind of makes it dressier in my opinion


----------



## kitkat909

mariliz11 said:


> I have had the chain envelope with black on black for 2-3 years. No chipping and I haven't baby-ed it at all. I also have the classic Loulou and puffer Loulou with silver hardware as that looks more everyday to me. Gold hardware on black kind of makes it dressier in my opinion


Thank you so much for the reply! It was really helpful!


----------



## Brandon4268

Got the puffer this summer & went through an ordeal because it turned out to be defective. Long story short, I got a perfect replacement along with the matching wallet & just got to use them for the first time in Vail


----------



## JZ's Princess

Brandon4268 said:


> Got the puffer this summer & went through an ordeal because it turned out to be defective. Long story short, I got a perfect replacement along with the matching wallet & just got to use them for the first time in Vail
> 
> View attachment 5281656


Looks so cute with your matching puffer jacket !


----------



## Moxisox

Still so in love with this bag!!!!


----------



## kitkat909

I know this has been discussed before, but I wanted to see if people have been using Apple Guarde to protect their puffer? Did it mess up your bag? Is it worth doing? How often are you putting it on? TIA!


----------



## Moxisox

kitkat909 said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but I wanted to see if people have been using Apple Guarde to protect their puffer? Did it mess up your bag? Is it worth doing? How often are you putting it on? TIA!


I use carbon pro, and it doesn’t alter the look or feel of the bag. I usually do my bags annually or every other ear pending how much I use them.


----------



## Nonna1982

Hallo everyone i just receive my medium puffer today mmmmm why i think it have yellow underton  i ordered dark beige but i think it’s lighter color ,am i wrong ?


----------



## Nonna1982

Moxisox said:


> I use carbon pro, and it doesn’t alter the look or feel of the bag. I usually do my bags annually or every other ear pending how much I use them.


I planning to spray mine to prevent color transfer


----------



## Moxisox

Nonna1982 said:


> Hallo everyone i just receive my medium puffer today mmmmm why i think it have yellow underton  i ordered dark beige but i think it’s lighter color ,am i wrong ?


Even though it’s called dark beige, it’s actually a light beige. Beautiful bag! Congrats!!!


----------



## brnicutie

I got my bags a few months back and forgot to post on this thread. Small black puffer and medium dark beige envelope. Yes, the small is bigger than the medium before you ask.


----------



## Nonna1982

I sprayed my new bag today, i feel it’s so big XD
I hope it will be loved like black one
The old black one i didn’t spray it before, last month i use it every single day and it’s perfect


----------



## LaCam43

How’s the suede like for the puffer?? I think it looks sooo nice on the pictures but have yet to see it IRL how’s the quality of the suede for SL bags???


----------



## DamierEbene

LaCam43 said:


> How’s the suede like for the puffer?? I think it looks sooo nice on the pictures but have yet to see it IRL how’s the quality of the suede for SL bags???


one word: AMAZING! 

you can find my post here:





						All about the Puff...Puffer bags!
					

Hi. So I ordered also in small size. Can you post a pic of your bag in action? I am wondering if it might be too small for me. I'm 5'5 by the way and kind of on the skinny side.   Here is a quick pic I took in the toilet at the mall, because I don’t have a full length mirror at home! :lol: I’m...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I sprayed the entire bag with Colonil Pro and after it dried completely the bag was as soft as before and water had no chance


----------



## LaCam43

DamierEbene said:


> one word: AMAZING!
> 
> you can find my post here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All about the Puff...Puffer bags!
> 
> 
> Hi. So I ordered also in small size. Can you post a pic of your bag in action? I am wondering if it might be too small for me. I'm 5'5 by the way and kind of on the skinny side.   Here is a quick pic I took in the toilet at the mall, because I don’t have a full length mirror at home! :lol: I’m...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed the entire bag with Colonil Pro and after it dried completely the bag was as soft as before and water had no chance



hahahha I’m scared of that response hahaha thanks!!! You just made up my mind!!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Nonna1982 said:


> Hallo everyone i just receive my medium puffer today mmmmm why i think it have yellow underton  i ordered dark beige but i think it’s lighter color ,am i wrong ?


It can take on a warmer or cooler tone depending on the lighting. However I dont see a yellow undertone on mine.


----------



## HavPlenty

I guess the color depends on the lighting.


----------



## Nonna1982

HavPlenty said:


> It can take on a warmer or cooler tone depending on the lighting. However I dont see a yellow undertone on mine.


I think it depends on your eye  cause pictures don’t show that
Here’s mine in daylight


----------



## Nonna1982

DamierEbene said:


> one word: AMAZING!
> 
> you can find my post here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All about the Puff...Puffer bags!
> 
> 
> Hi. So I ordered also in small size. Can you post a pic of your bag in action? I am wondering if it might be too small for me. I'm 5'5 by the way and kind of on the skinny side.   Here is a quick pic I took in the toilet at the mall, because I don’t have a full length mirror at home! :lol: I’m...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed the entire bag with Colonil Pro and after it dried completely the bag was as soft as before and water had no chance


It won’t repel water only also stains and color transfer as Chase Amie said it will be easily removed


----------



## MZ_435

Hi! I’m new here  I love the look of the small Loulou puffer in grey with silver hardware. I haven’t even seen one available pre-loved!! Does anyone know how likely it is that Saint Laurent makes this color combo again?! I’ve seen the gold hardware but really want the silver.


----------



## Moxisox

MZ_435 said:


> Hi! I’m new here  I love the look of the small Loulou puffer in grey with silver hardware. I haven’t even seen one available pre-loved!! Does anyone know how likely it is that Saint Laurent makes this color combo again?! I’ve seen the gold hardware but really want the silver.


The mini puffer in grey with SHW is available on Farfetch and MyTheresa, but I don’t see the small size at all.


----------



## MZ_435

Moxisox said:


> The mini puffer in grey with SHW is available on Farfetch and MyTheresa, but I don’t see the small size at all.


I feel like the mini is just too small for me! But it is gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## Moxisox

MZ_435 said:


> I feel like the mini is just too small for me! But it is gorgeous. Thank you.


I would keep an eye on the preloved market. One should pop up eventually.


----------



## MZ_435

Moxisox said:


> I would keep an eye on the preloved market. One should pop up eventually.


Where are your favorite places to shop pre-loved, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## flisilvia

Brandon4268 said:


> Got the puffer this summer & went through an ordeal because it turned out to be defective. Long story short, I got a perfect replacement along with the matching wallet & just got to use them for the first time in Vail
> 
> View attachment 5281656


Are you happy with it? I’ve just bought it, it’s cute, but Infear wear and tear due to the color and I’m nort sure blanc vintage would be easy to match all year long


----------



## Pole_rose

I have this same bag in small and I love it more than I thought I would! I used to have the puffer medium in black with SHW but after a while the “black hole” of the inside bothered me and I sold it. The puffer small in dark beige w GHW matches everything in my closet somehow. I never would have thought looking at pictures on the website but irl it is gorgeous !!!


----------



## MZ_435

Pole_rose said:


> I have this same bag in small and I love it more than I thought I would! I used to have the puffer medium in black with SHW but after a while the “black hole” of the inside bothered me and I sold it. The puffer small in dark beige w GHW matches everything in my closet somehow. I never would have thought looking at pictures on the website but irl it is gorgeous !!!


I have the same one and love it so much! I know what you mean about it going with everything. I also have a medium puffer and solved the “black hole” issue with an organizer from Etsy. It also helps keep its structure. (In case you fall in love with another medium puffer—there is a solution!)


----------



## Brandon4268

flisilvia said:


> Are you happy with it? I’ve just bought it, it’s cute, but Infear wear and tear due to the color and I’m nort sure blanc vintage would be easy to match all year long


I love it but I’ve only worn it twice so far because I’m saving it for a trip. I bought the matching wallet too. I am a little worried about wear & tear so I will only wear it with light colors & it will not be an everyday bag.


----------



## Nonna1982

MZ_435 said:


> I have the same one and love it so much! I know what you mean about it going with everything. I also have a medium puffer and solved the “black hole” issue with an organizer from Etsy. It also helps keep its structure. (In case you fall in love with another medium puffer—there is a solution!)


I bought organizer for my medium but it make it huge under my arm n it’s wasn’t so comfortable


----------



## leoloo24

I’ve recently become obsessed with this bag! I ordered black on black in the small then canceled it because I thought I wanted a medium and now I still can’t decide on size or color! The dark beige with gold is beautiful, I also love the black with silver hardware. Ahhhhh I want them all!


----------



## saracate

charliemom12 said:


> I’ve recently become obsessed with this bag! I ordered black on black in the small then canceled it because I thought I wanted a medium and now I still can’t decide on size or color! The dark beige with gold is beautiful, I also love the black with silver hardware. Ahhhhh I want them all!


I got the small dark beige with gold last summer, and I love it so much! Now I’m eyeing the black on black in the toy size. They’re all just so pretty!


----------



## HavPlenty

charliemom12 said:


> I’ve recently become obsessed with this bag! I ordered black on black in the small then canceled it because I thought I wanted a medium and now I still can’t decide on size or color! The dark beige with gold is beautiful, I also love the black with silver hardware. Ahhhhh I want them all!


I have both in medium. I wear the black with silver hardware a lot. Both are beautiful.


----------



## leoloo24

I ordered the medium black on black! I’m so excited!


----------



## leoloo24

She arrived!


----------



## HavPlenty

charliemom12 said:


> She arrived!
> View attachment 5337839
> View attachment 5337840


This bag is so gorgeous. The black on black was my first choice. I tried it on in the store and everything. Only reason I didn't get it was because the silver hardware came at a price I couldn't pass up. Enjoy!


----------



## Moxisox

New Puffer color in bubblegum pink!


----------



## babybluegirl

DamierEbene said:


> HAVE YOU EVER WANTED TO CUDDLE YOUR HANDBAG AND LITERALLY TAKE IT TO BED WITH YOU?????
> 
> 
> Well, I have!!! I jumped at the LouLou Puffer in suede through MyTheresa as soon as I saw that the price on this cutie was increased by 350€(!) on YSL.de
> So I got it for the old price
> 
> I am so in shock. It IS SO beautiful and fluffy and soft and cuddly. It feels like carrying a soft toy under my arm! I just wanna pet it all the time!!!
> 
> I saw it last year and always pushed it for a later purchase. Don't know what took me so long!!!
> ADORABLE!!!!!!
> View attachment 5241489
> 
> View attachment 5241491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241490


Hey @DamierEbene how's your suede puffer holding up? I got mine today.  Oberpollinger didn't have stock of the black ones, unfortunately.


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve always wanted to add a grey bag to my collection. My new mini puffer in Storm.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> I’ve always wanted to add a grey bag to my collection. My new mini puffer in Storm.
> 
> View attachment 5381860


That is a great color!


----------



## Sassy

Moxisox said:


> I’ve always wanted to add a grey bag to my collection. My new mini puffer in Storm.
> 
> View attachment 5381860


Awesome color! Is this color still available in stores or did you buy preloved?


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> That is a great color!


Thank you! 


Sassy said:


> Awesome color! Is this color still available in stores or did you buy preloved?


Thank you! I bought it new from MyTheresa.


----------



## babybluegirl

I got the suede one initially but chickened out. Got this green lambskin mini puffer instead.


----------



## Moxisox

babybluegirl said:


> I got the suede one initially but chickened out. Got this green lambskin mini puffer instead.
> 
> View attachment 5383477


So pretty!!!!! I was so close to buying the dark green one, but with silver hardware. It’s such a pretty green. Enjoy!


----------



## Sassy

Anyone have more than one puffer bag? I’m wondering if having more than one puffer in different sizes or colors makes sense or are they too similar in style regardless of size or color? Asking for a friend


----------



## Moxisox

Sassy said:


> Anyone have more than one puffer bag? I’m wondering if having more than one puffer in different sizes or colors makes sense or are they too similar in style regardless of size or color? Asking for a friend


I have a small in black w/ SHW. I gravitate towards this one in the fall/winter. I typically use mini bags in the spring/summer, so I also have a mini puffer. I used to have the blanc vintage, but recently sold it and bought the mini puffer in storm with SHW.

I loved the way the blanc vintage one looked, and I didn’t have any issues with color transfer or wear, but I was always hesitant to use it when I wanted to bc I was nervous about color transfer, so that’s why I got the storm instead. I’ve also found the darker colors are softer (I noticed this across brands, not just YSL, and I love the super soft and squishy).


----------



## mommaoosh

Sassy said:


> Anyone have more than one puffer bag? I’m wondering if having more than one puffer in different sizes or colors makes sense or are they too similar in style regardless of size or color? Asking for a friend



I have three - suede, saffron and black on black. All the small size. If I really love a purse, I buy it in multiple colors. As long as they get carried, why not?!


----------



## Sassy

Moxisox said:


> I have a small in black w/ SHW. I gravitate towards this one in the fall/winter. I typically use mini bags in the spring/summer, so I also have a mini puffer. I used to have the blanc vintage, but recently sold it and bought the mini puffer in storm with SHW.
> 
> I loved the way the blanc vintage one looked, and I didn’t have any issues with color transfer or wear, but I was always hesitant to use it when I wanted to bc I was nervous about color transfer, so that’s why I got the storm instead. I’ve also found the darker colors are softer (I noticed this across brands, not just YSL, and I love the super soft and squishy).


I also noticed there are 2 different types of puffer leather— one is slightly glossy and soft and the other is matte and not as soft. The matte leather also looks a little dry, whereas the one with the sheen seems puffier. Is that what you’ve noticed? I’ve only considered black puffers and I’ve seen both types of leathers on the black. The difference was a lot more apparent when I was at the store and compared them side by side. It’s hard to see in the pic but the SHW is the glossy/soft leather and GHW is the matte/drier leather.


----------



## Sassy

mommaoosh said:


> I have three - suede, saffron and black on black. All the small size. If I really love a purse, I buy it in multiple colors. As long as they get carried, why not?!


Totally agree! But I wonder how much I will use both. I am considering keeping the black in both small and medium.

Anyone have more than 1 black puffer or own both sizes?


----------



## Moxisox

Sassy said:


> I also noticed there are 2 different types of puffer leather— one is slightly glossy and soft and the other is matte and not as soft. The matte leather also looks a little dry, whereas the one with the sheen seems puffier. Is that what you’ve noticed? I’ve only considered black puffers and I’ve seen both types of leathers on the black. The difference was a lot more apparent when I was at the store and compared them side by side. It’s hard to see in the pic but the SHW is the glossy/soft leather and GHW is the matte/drier leather.
> 
> View attachment 5395885


Yea I noticed that too….so strange. My small is the black with SHW with the shinier leather, and it’s so luxurious feeling. My blanc vintage was the matte, and wasn’t nearly as soft. The storm one I have is close to being as soft as the black. 

I brought my daughter in the COACH store to get her a bag for her bday, and we noticed it was the same way with their pillow quilted lambskin bags. The black ones were shiner and super soft. And the chalk were more matte and much less soft.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Yea I noticed that too….so strange. My small is the black with SHW with the shinier leather, and it’s so luxurious feeling. My blanc vintage was the matte, and wasn’t nearly as soft. The storm one I have is close to being as soft as the black.
> 
> I brought my daughter in the COACH store to get her a bag for her bday, and we noticed it was the same way with their pillow quilted lambskin bags. The black ones were shiner and super soft. And the chalk were more matte and much less soft.


Are some bags made with lambskin and some with calf skin? I sort of remember this a couple of years ago. I know it was posted somewhere in this forum.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> Are some bags made with lambskin and some with calf skin? I sort of remember this a couple of years ago. I know it was posted somewhere in this forum.


There are some that were made from calfskin. When I first noticed the difference I thought that may be why as well, but all the bags I had and I saw in store were lambskin.


----------



## Sassy

HavPlenty said:


> Are some bags made with lambskin and some with calf skin? I sort of remember this a couple of years ago. I know it was posted somewhere in this forum.


Is that right? I think all of the bags now are lambskin. When were the calfskin bags made?


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassy said:


> Is that right? I think all of the bags now are lambskin. When were the calfskin bags made?


I'm not sure. A couple of years ago. Someone posted in a thread a while ago.

Edit: I found the thread. Please check here. Post #11
YSL Loulou Puffer in Medium vs. Small & wrinkly | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## Sassy

HavPlenty said:


> I'm not sure. A couple of years ago. Someone posted in a thread a while ago.
> 
> Edit: I found the thread. Please check here. Post #11
> YSL Loulou Puffer in Medium vs. Small & wrinkly | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


Ah thanks for linking that thread. I don’t think I’ve seen the wrinkly calfskin in person, wonder if they still make that version. The ones I’ve seen are all lambskin, and despite the matte vs glossy, they are all smooth looking and not wrinkly. It just looks like one version has a slight glaze and the other has been left matte.


----------



## lunacyn

hello everyone, this is my first post but i've been reading the other threads etc and also scanned through the 14 pages for this thread! I wanted to ask (as I could not find the information anywhere in these 14 pages) -- does anyone have a side by side comparison of the puffer in dark beige VS dusty grey? I am in two minds about the color, as the dark beige looks light beige, but dusty grey looks truly dark beige (??) or taupe instead? Appreciate any help / advice, thank you (:


----------



## Sassy

lunacyn said:


> hello everyone, this is my first post but i've been reading the other threads etc and also scanned through the 14 pages for this thread! I wanted to ask (as I could not find the information anywhere in these 14 pages) -- does anyone have a side by side comparison of the puffer in dark beige VS dusty grey? I am in two minds about the color, as the dark beige looks light beige, but dusty grey looks truly dark beige (??) or taupe instead? Appreciate any help / advice, thank you (:


I don’t have either bag but from what I saw in stores, the dark beige is light beige and the dusty grey is darker like the taupe.


----------



## Litsa

Sassy said:


> Ah thanks for linking that thread. I don’t think I’ve seen the wrinkly calfskin in person, wonder if they still make that version. The ones I’ve seen are all lambskin, and despite the matte vs glossy, they are all smooth looking and not wrinkly. It just looks like one version has a slight glaze and the other has been left matte.


I have the black on black toy puffer with crinkly calfskin. It’s listed in the Saint Laurent reetzy FB group if you’re interested.


----------



## Nonna1982

Sassy said:


> Totally agree! But I wonder how much I will use both. I am considering keeping the black in both small and medium.
> 
> Anyone have more than 1 black puffer or own both sizes?


Yes i have black small one then i bought medium beige and it was so huge for my frame so my sister took it and I ordered small one in beige


----------



## sundreamer

Thinking of getting this small puffer in navy while I can still buy it at the pre-increase price. There's just something about the navy + gold combo that gets me, but I'm hesitant because its in canvas. Would this make a nice summer bag or am I crazy?


----------



## Miss World

sundreamer said:


> Thinking of getting this small puffer in navy while I can still buy it at the pre-increase price. There's just something about the navy + gold combo that gets me, but I'm hesitant because its in canvas. Would this make a nice summer bag or am I crazy?
> 
> View attachment 5400096
> View attachment 5400097


Before i even read what you wrote, i thought 'oh my god that's a gorgeous bag!' The material makes it look so effortlessly cool and perfect for summer, whilst the dark navy with brushed gold hardware look great with the polished looked you're wearing in these photos. I don't think you can go wrong with this for summer or winter outfits.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Very pretty! I am a sucker for navy and gold. It's a beautiful classic combo! I would buy a fabric bag...after all both LV and Gucci's popularity was built on coated canvas. You can spray the fabric to repel stains.


----------



## hylia

I’m planning to buy the small loulou puffer sometime in the future cos i think it’s such a unique looking bag for me to use as daily wear.

But for everyone here who owns the small loulou, would u know if this bag fits a nintendo switch? Lol this is the make-or-break point for me in getting the bag and obviously i’m a bit of a gamer


----------



## lunacyn

hylia said:


> I’m planning to buy the small loulou puffer sometime in the future cos i think it’s such a unique looking bag for me to use as daily wear.
> 
> But for everyone here who owns the small loulou, would u know if this bag fits a nintendo switch? Lol this is the make-or-break point for me in getting the bag and obviously i’m a bit of a gamer



I can’t remember which gen my switch is but yes it fits in the small puffer with the red n blue controls attached at the sides(:


----------



## danna_b

sundreamer said:


> Thinking of getting this small puffer in navy while I can still buy it at the pre-increase price. There's just something about the navy + gold combo that gets me, but I'm hesitant because its in canvas. Would this make a nice summer bag or am I crazy?
> 
> View attachment 5400096
> View attachment 5400097


You are not crazy at all, for me this is also perfect summer bag! It is actually perfect all year around bag, I absolutely love this marine canvas! I ordered the same only in toy size, but my order got cancelled due to the lack of stock... 
I decided to hold on a bit, before going to the store to get it, but can't stop thinking about this bag... It is really gorgeous and stands out from other ysl bags


----------



## Moxisox

hylia said:


> I’m planning to buy the small loulou puffer sometime in the future cos i think it’s such a unique looking bag for me to use as daily wear.
> 
> But for everyone here who owns the small loulou, would u know if this bag fits a nintendo switch? Lol this is the make-or-break point for me in getting the bag and obviously i’m a bit of a gamer


It will definitely fit with plenty of room to spare. You can’t put it in straight through the opening of the bag though, bc it’ll hit the chains. It has to go in at an angle. Once it clears the chains it’s good to go though.


----------



## middaytune

sundreamer said:


> Thinking of getting this small puffer in navy while I can still buy it at the pre-increase price. There's just something about the navy + gold combo that gets me, but I'm hesitant because its in canvas. Would this make a nice summer bag or am I crazy?
> 
> View attachment 5400096
> View attachment 5400097


nice shoes


----------



## hylia

Moxisox said:


> It will definitely fit with plenty of room to spare. You can’t put it in straight through the opening of the bag though, bc it’ll hit the chains. It has to go in at an angle. Once it clears the chains it’s good to go though.
> View attachment 5402584
> View attachment 5402585
> View attachment 5402587


Ohh thanks for the visuals!!! Looks like there’s still some space for the case to go in as well


----------



## soyoungoh

Has anyone experienced "defects" in the puffer bags? I am new to YSL and recently ordered a small puffer bag in beige online. The bag came with nicks all along one of the handles which was a bummer. I brought it to my local store and was able to exchange it for a new one. The SA asked if I wanted to look at it. I was too nervous to inspect it so I said it was fine and that I would take it. When I got home I noticed these creases/wrinkles at the bottom of the bag (pictures attached), the texture is rough compared to other areas of the bag. The bag also did not come stuffed. I was hesitant to bring it back a second time but ultimately it bothered me so I did. The SA explained that lambskin is delicate and that this was normal. I understand if the puffy area of the bag came creased but this happened to the bottom of the bag where it wouldn't even crease with normal wear. The store manager came and was hesitant to exchange it. She brought out a "new" bag that was unwrapped and looked used. It was limp and looked in worse condition than the previous one. I asked if she had one that was wrapped and she explained they are doing a new thing where they unwrap bags so they are ready "to show" customers. Every bag, including the one I had just exchanged from the same store a week ago, came with handles wrapped in foam. I want to give them the benefit of the doubt but I can't shake the feeling that they took advantage of my politeness and thought I was dumb. Am I crazy or have you guys been told the same thing?


----------



## Moxisox

soyoungoh said:


> Has anyone experienced "defects" in the puffer bags? I am new to YSL and recently ordered a small puffer bag in beige online. The bag came with nicks all along one of the handles which was a bummer. I brought it to my local store and was able to exchange it for a new one. The SA asked if I wanted to look at it. I was too nervous to inspect it so I said it was fine and that I would take it. When I got home I noticed these creases/wrinkles at the bottom of the bag (pictures attached), the texture is rough compared to other areas of the bag. The bag also did not come stuffed. I was hesitant to bring it back a second time but ultimately it bothered me so I did. The SA explained that lambskin is delicate and that this was normal. I understand if the puffy area of the bag came creased but this happened to the bottom of the bag where it wouldn't even crease with normal wear. The store manager came and was hesitant to exchange it. She brought out a "new" bag that was unwrapped and looked used. It was limp and looked in worse condition than the previous one. I asked if she had one that was wrapped and she explained they are doing a new thing where they unwrap bags so they are ready "to show" customers. Every bag, including the one I had just exchanged from the same store a week ago, came with handles wrapped in foam. I want to give them the benefit of the doubt but I can't shake the feeling that they took advantage of my politeness and thought I was dumb. Am I crazy or have you guys been told the same thing?
> 
> View attachment 5403775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403776


The bottom of mine doesn’t have any creases. If it bothers you now it always will, so I would try and exchange it again. Is there a different YSL boutique you can go to? Will they let you return it since the original purchase was online? Maybe try ordering it from Neimans or Saks to see if you have better luck with them.


----------



## HavPlenty

soyoungoh said:


> Has anyone experienced "defects" in the puffer bags? I am new to YSL and recently ordered a small puffer bag in beige online. The bag came with nicks all along one of the handles which was a bummer. I brought it to my local store and was able to exchange it for a new one. The SA asked if I wanted to look at it. I was too nervous to inspect it so I said it was fine and that I would take it. When I got home I noticed these creases/wrinkles at the bottom of the bag (pictures attached), the texture is rough compared to other areas of the bag. The bag also did not come stuffed. I was hesitant to bring it back a second time but ultimately it bothered me so I did. The SA explained that lambskin is delicate and that this was normal. I understand if the puffy area of the bag came creased but this happened to the bottom of the bag where it wouldn't even crease with normal wear. The store manager came and was hesitant to exchange it. She brought out a "new" bag that was unwrapped and looked used. It was limp and looked in worse condition than the previous one. I asked if she had one that was wrapped and she explained they are doing a new thing where they unwrap bags so they are ready "to show" customers. Every bag, including the one I had just exchanged from the same store a week ago, came with handles wrapped in foam. I want to give them the benefit of the doubt but I can't shake the feeling that they took advantage of my politeness and thought I was dumb. Am I crazy or have you guys been told the same thing?
> 
> View attachment 5403775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403776


That does not sound right. I'm sorry you have to go through this. That bag is too expensive for it to look that way brand new. Do not settle if you don't have to. You're not going to be happy with it.


----------



## DamierEbene

babybluegirl said:


> Hey @DamierEbene how's your suede puffer holding up? I got mine today.  Oberpollinger didn't have stock of the black ones, unfortunately.


Sorry for my late reply.
Unfortunately, I don’t have it anymore.
Long story short: It had a defect on the strap (glazing came apart) and after some mails with the customer service I was able to send it back for inspection…they agreed it was a defect. 
BUT they wouldn’t exchange for another one (couldn’t/ didn’t want to, not possible or whatever….). They transferred my money back to my account faster than they took it from me and kindly asked me to just place a new order.

Sure…after the price increase was through…. as if…

I am done. Of course, I did not order again after the bag had a 350€ increase and recently it was increased again. I originally paid 1750€ and now it costs 2400€. I am out. 

They are raising prices Chanel style but the bags don’t hold their value nearly as much. Ridiculous. 

The bag was gorgeous. I still love it when I see it. But the experience was so dreadful. I am still not over it. 
Enjoy yours!


----------



## soyoungoh

Moxisox said:


> The bottom of mine doesn’t have any creases. If it bothers you now it always will, so I would try and exchange it again. Is there a different YSL boutique you can go to? Will they let you return it since the original purchase was online? Maybe try ordering it from Neimans or Saks to see if you have better luck with them.



Thank you for the advice!! I will definitely look into purchasing from other retailers from now on.


----------



## soyoungoh

HavPlenty said:


> That does not sound right. I'm sorry you have to go through this. That bag is too expensive for it to look that way brand new. Do not settle if you don't have to. You're not going to be happy with it.



Thank you!! I feel sane knowing that I'm not the only one thinking this. The store manager offered to order one online and have it shipped to the store. She prefaced that this bag also wouldn't come with protective covers which seems crazy because their online return policy states that bags must have their original protective covers to be eligible for returns. I don't see why they would remove the protective covers before the customer receives it making it susceptible to damage during transit. It's not adding up. I think what probably happened was she only had one bag in stock that was returned or was a display item and she brought that one out to me. I wish she was just upfront about it instead of lying and saying it was a new policy. I'm hopeful that I am proved wrong!

The new bag is being shipped to the store. I'm debating if I want to go back and pick it up. I feel this is a lesser of two evils situation. I adore the bag beyond the small defects


----------



## HavPlenty

soyoungoh said:


> Thank you!! I feel sane knowing that I'm not the only one thinking this. The store manager offered to order one online and have it shipped to the store. She prefaced that this bag also wouldn't come with protective covers which seems crazy because their online return policy states that bags must have their original protective covers to be eligible for returns. I don't see why they would remove the protective covers before the customer receives it making it susceptible to damage during transit. It's not adding up. I think what probably happened was she only had one bag in stock that was returned or was a display item and she brought that one out to me. I wish she was just upfront about it instead of lying and saying it was a new policy. I'm hopeful that I am proved wrong!
> 
> The new bag is being shipped to the store. I'm debating if I want to go back and pick it up. I feel this is a lesser of two evils situation. I adore the bag beyond the small defects


You owe it to yourself to see what the new bag looks like. Good Luck!


----------



## Brandon4268

soyoungoh said:


> Has anyone experienced "defects" in the puffer bags? I am new to YSL and recently ordered a small puffer bag in beige online. The bag came with nicks all along one of the handles which was a bummer. I brought it to my local store and was able to exchange it for a new one. The SA asked if I wanted to look at it. I was too nervous to inspect it so I said it was fine and that I would take it. When I got home I noticed these creases/wrinkles at the bottom of the bag (pictures attached), the texture is rough compared to other areas of the bag. The bag also did not come stuffed. I was hesitant to bring it back a second time but ultimately it bothered me so I did. The SA explained that lambskin is delicate and that this was normal. I understand if the puffy area of the bag came creased but this happened to the bottom of the bag where it wouldn't even crease with normal wear. The store manager came and was hesitant to exchange it. She brought out a "new" bag that was unwrapped and looked used. It was limp and looked in worse condition than the previous one. I asked if she had one that was wrapped and she explained they are doing a new thing where they unwrap bags so they are ready "to show" customers. Every bag, including the one I had just exchanged from the same store a week ago, came with handles wrapped in foam. I want to give them the benefit of the doubt but I can't shake the feeling that they took advantage of my politeness and thought I was dumb. Am I crazy or have you guys been told the same thing?
> 
> View attachment 5403775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403776


I had the same thing happen to me with a small loulou puffer in white but a different defect! They didn’t want to exchange & said it was normal due to the lamb skin being delicate. Long story short I was not going to be taken advantage of & I found a store that gladly exchanged it. Sadly, I decided to buy the matching wallet a few months later..didn’t look at it & it had the same exact defect!! Needless to say when I went back to exchange it I inspected every inch of the new one for the longest time & I didn’t care if I looked crazy!


----------



## Moxisox

Brandon4268 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me with a small loulou puffer in white but a different defect! They didn’t want to exchange & said it was normal due to the lamb skin being delicate. Long story short I was not going to be taken advantage of & I found a store that gladly exchanged it. Sadly, I decided to buy the matching wallet a few months later..didn’t look at it & it had the same exact defect!! Needless to say when I went back to exchange it I inspected every inch of the new one for the longest time & I didn’t care if I looked crazy!


It’s so sad that we even have to inspect each item from luxury fashion houses to make sure everything looks ok. Defects should be the exception, not the rule. Unfortunately, it seems many brands aren’t putting out their best work as of late.


----------



## scrubbyscrub94

shbe said:


> Good point..thank you! I’ll keep an eye out (and fingers crossed, lol)


So I just purchased my small black on black puffer from Fashionphile, and I thought it was miscategorized, because the leather was crinkly, and I thought “wow this seems to have more wear than I thought”, but really I think I got the matte black crinkly leather in small! I could be wrong and this could be water damage? I dunno but the bag is in great state. I’ve been trying to find it elsewhere and I can’t seem to find others in this size or color that are wrinkly leather, so this must be one of those? New to the luxury bag game so not so experienced. I even had it double authenticated by a third party and yes it’s real lol. Pics for reference.

Edit: after reading the thread that somebody else linked about the calf skin and lambskin, I’m starting to think this is actually the wrinkled calf skin not the lamb skin? Does anyone have any thoughts?
2nd Edit!! So I remembered I have the authenticity card and it does say Cuir Veau, which indicates this is calfskin! So fashionphile must’ve listed this incorrectly as it states lambskin  I wonder if there would be a difference in price…


----------



## Sassy

scrubbyscrub94 said:


> So I just purchased my small black on black puffer from Fashionphile, and I thought it was miscategorized, because the leather was crinkly, and I thought “wow this seems to have more wear than I thought”, but really I think I got the matte black crinkly leather in small! I could be wrong and this could be water damage? I dunno but the bag is in great state. I’ve been trying to find it elsewhere and I can’t seem to find others in this size or color that are wrinkly leather, so this must be one of those? New to the luxury bag game so not so experienced. I even had it double authenticated by a third party and yes it’s real lol. Pics for reference.
> 
> Edit: after reading the thread that somebody else linked about the calf skin and lambskin, I’m starting to think this is actually the wrinkled calf skin not the lamb skin? Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 2nd Edit!! So I remembered I have the authenticity card and it does say Cuir Veau, which indicates this is calfskin! So fashionphile must’ve listed this incorrectly as it states lambskin  I wonder if there would be a difference in price…
> 
> View attachment 5418085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418088


This does indeed look like the matte crinkly puffer in calfskin! I know some people prefer this leather/look bc it’s more durable while others prefer the softness of the lambskin.


----------



## cococrush

Hey your bag looks awesome on you!! I'm about to order the same one but in the SMALL size. I'm wondering if you have any color transfer issues with the white, even with that denim shirt on, was it an issue? 



Moxisox said:


> Here are some pics. I also added a pic of the clips attached.
> View attachment 5136766
> View attachment 5136767
> View attachment 5136768
> 
> I add the clips one on each side.
> View attachment 5136769
> 
> You can also bring both sides together, and use one to connect them.
> View attachment 5136770


----------



## Moxisox

cococrush said:


> Hey your bag looks awesome on you!! I'm about to order the same one but in the SMALL size. I'm wondering if you have any color transfer issues with the white, even with that denim shirt on, was it an issue?


Thank you! I love the small size too. I didn’t have any color transfer issues. Before wearing for the first time, I did spray it with 2 coats of Carbon Pro. Overall, I’m pretty careful with my bags, and don’t wear dark denim with any white or light color bags. Haven’t had any issues with the lighter denim though.


----------



## Nonna1982

My bag just arrive. I ordered before large size and it was a mistake
If you want light shades go to smaller size cause care is easier


----------



## Caspin22

My Medium Puffer in black with shw from VITKAC arrived today and I’m in love. I’m in the US….I ordered it Thursday, it shipped and left Poland on Sunday, and arrived this afternoon (Wednesday). Crazy fast, and it was beautifully packaged and is flawless.

Only hiccup was finding a credit card that worked with the new EU authentication standards, so it took a few tries to get the order to go through. All that and a considerable savings from US pricing (and free shipping too!)

Here’s some photos.


----------



## Sassy

Caspin22 said:


> My Medium Puffer in black with shw from VITKAC arrived today and I’m in love. I’m in the US….I ordered it Thursday, it shipped and left Poland on Sunday, and arrived this afternoon (Wednesday). Crazy fast, and it was beautifully packaged and is flawless.
> 
> Only hiccup was finding a credit card that worked with the new EU authentication standards, so it took a few tries to get the order to go through. All that and a considerable savings from US pricing (and free shipping too!)
> 
> Here’s some photos.
> View attachment 5421650
> View attachment 5421651
> View attachment 5421653


Beautiful! Love this bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Caspin22 said:


> My Medium Puffer in black with shw from VITKAC arrived today and I’m in love. I’m in the US….I ordered it Thursday, it shipped and left Poland on Sunday, and arrived this afternoon (Wednesday). Crazy fast, and it was beautifully packaged and is flawless.
> 
> Only hiccup was finding a credit card that worked with the new EU authentication standards, so it took a few tries to get the order to go through. All that and a considerable savings from US pricing (and free shipping too!)
> 
> Here’s some photos.
> View attachment 5421650
> View attachment 5421651
> View attachment 5421653


Its gorgeous!!! And, it looks flawless…


----------



## Caspin22

keishapie1973 said:


> Its gorgeous!!! And, it looks flawless…



It is, I'm so pleased.  I was a little nervous ordering from so far away, but I've combed every inch of it and there's not a scratch or scuff on it.  They even send a pre-paid shipping label if you need to return.  It came in a beautiful VITKAC box as opposed to a SL box, but was in the original SL dust bag.  Really great experience.


----------



## mariliz11

Caspin22 said:


> It is, I'm so pleased.  I was a little nervous ordering from so far away, but I've combed every inch of it and there's not a scratch or scuff on it.  They even send a pre-paid shipping label if you need to return.  It came in a beautiful VITKAC box as opposed to a SL box, but was in the original SL dust bag.  Really great experience.


They’re great indeed, I got a pair of YSL flats through Farfetch from them and the packaging was impeccable, box and everything!


----------



## mominsaintlaurent

Caspin22 said:


> My Medium Puffer in black with shw from VITKAC arrived today and I’m in love. I’m in the US….I ordered it Thursday, it shipped and left Poland on Sunday, and arrived this afternoon (Wednesday). Crazy fast, and it was beautifully packaged and is flawless.
> 
> Only hiccup was finding a credit card that worked with the new EU authentication standards, so it took a few tries to get the order to go through. All that and a considerable savings from US pricing (and free shipping too!)
> 
> Here’s some photos.
> View attachment 5421650
> View attachment 5421651
> View attachment 5421653


Ok so I’m really happy you posted this because a few weeks ago I ordered a beige toy puffer from Harrods which arrived really quickly but I didn’t even have to unwrap it all the way to see the quality of the leather was NIGHT AND DAY difference from the exact bag I had from neimans which I was planning to return bc it was more expensive. The Neiman one was really buttery and soft and the Harrods one had a lot more creases (and no it wasn’t the crumpled version) and wasn’t buttery at all. Have you compared the quality to a puffer from anywhere else? It looks buttery soft. Is it?


----------



## Caspin22

mominsaintlaurent said:


> Ok so I’m really happy you posted this because a few weeks ago I ordered a beige toy puffer from Harrods which arrived really quickly but I didn’t even have to unwrap it all the way to see the quality of the leather was NIGHT AND DAY difference from the exact bag I had from neimans which I was planning to return bc it was more expensive. The Neiman one was really buttery and soft and the Harrods one had a lot more creases (and no it wasn’t the crumpled version) and wasn’t buttery at all. Have you compared the quality to a puffer from anywhere else? It looks buttery soft. Is it?



Mine looks and feels exactly like the lambskin ones I had fondled in the SL boutique. It's insanely soft.  Are you sure yours is the lambskin and not the calfskin?


----------



## mominsaintlaurent

mominsaintlaurent said:


> Ok so I’m really happy you posted this because a few weeks ago I ordered a beige toy puffer from Harrods which arrived really quickly but I didn’t even have to unwrap it all the way to see the quality of the leather was NIGHT AND DAY difference from the exact bag I had from neimans which I was planning to return bc it was more expensive. The Neiman one was really buttery and soft and the Harrods one had a lot more creases (and no it wasn’t the crumpled version) and wasn’t buttery at all. Have you compared the quality to a puffer from anywhere else? It looks buttery soft. Is it?





Caspin22 said:


> Mine looks and feels exactly like the lambskin ones I had fondled in the SL boutique. It's insanely soft.  Are you sure yours is the lambskin and not the calfskin?



The listing on Harrods.com actually does not specify the type of leather and I never knew they even make them non-lamb skin!


----------



## Sassy

mominsaintlaurent said:


> The listing on Harrods.com actually does not specify the type of leather and I never knew they even make them non-lamb skin!


I don't think it's a Harrod's specific thing, I've noticed there is a lot of variation for the leather on puffer bags even if they are all lambskin. Some are more matte, glossy, soft, porous, etc. The differences are more evident when you have them side by side obviously. I've also noticed that the lighter colored puffers (like the beige) tends to be more matte than the black ones so not as soft.


----------



## mominsaintlaurent

Sassy said:


> I don't think it's a Harrod's specific thing, I've noticed there is a lot of variation for the leather on puffer bags even if they are all lambskin. Some are more matte, glossy, soft, porous, etc. The differences are more evident when you have them side by side obviously. I've also noticed that the lighter colored puffers (like the beige) tends to be more matte than the black ones so not as soft.


Interesting!


----------



## mominsaintlaurent

Alright, pulled the trigger and ordered a small puffer from Vitkac and could NOT be happier with it. Ordered it Tuesday and it arrived today (USA) and MUCH better quality than the lighter one I bought from Harrods.


----------



## Sassy

mominsaintlaurent said:


> Alright, pulled the trigger and ordered a small puffer from Vitkac and could NOT be happier with it. Ordered it Tuesday and it arrived today (USA) and MUCH better quality than the lighter one I bought from Harrods.


Congrats, beautiful! I assume you mean it’s super soft? Does it have a gloss or sheen or is it matte?


----------



## cococrush

Got my Small loulou puffer from the FWRD sale at 30% off - definitely exceeded my expectations, it looks even more gorgeous in person. Such a versatile bag, casual enough for everyday use and fancy enough for an evening out. So glad I decided to get the small vs. the toy b/c I have plenty of room! I'm a bit worried about the white lambskin leather so hopefully that hyper vigilance will wear off so I can just enjoy it!!


----------



## Sassy

cococrush said:


> Got my Small loulou puffer from the FWRD sale at 30% off - definitely exceeded my expectations, it looks even more gorgeous in person. Such a versatile bag, casual enough for everyday use and fancy enough for an evening out. So glad I decided to get the small vs. the toy b/c I have plenty of room! I'm a bit worried about the white lambskin leather so hopefully that hyper vigilance will wear off so I can just enjoy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428594


Congrats, it’s gorgeous! How were you able to get 30% off?


----------



## keishapie1973

cococrush said:


> Got my Small loulou puffer from the FWRD sale at 30% off - definitely exceeded my expectations, it looks even more gorgeous in person. Such a versatile bag, casual enough for everyday use and fancy enough for an evening out. So glad I decided to get the small vs. the toy b/c I have plenty of room! I'm a bit worried about the white lambskin leather so hopefully that hyper vigilance will wear off so I can just enjoy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428594



OMG, it’s gorgeous. I also got my last YSL from FWRD for 30% off.…


----------



## cococrush

Sassy said:


> Congrats, it’s gorgeous! How were you able to get 30% off?


FWRD ran a sale, for a few days in last week, it's a great opportunity to get YSL bags b/c it's included in the sale. I was glad the exact one I wanted, white with silver hardware in small happened to be available.


----------



## cococrush

keishapie1973 said:


> OMG, it’s gorgeous. I also got my last YSL from FWRD for 30% off.…


what did you get?


----------



## keishapie1973

cococrush said:


> what did you get?



I got the small Lou Lou in taupe…


----------



## pearlgrass

Toy Puffer in denim


----------



## maggielvcat

There is another black on black crinkly leather bag on fashionphile.  Did you return yours? I think this leather is kind of an unusual find


----------



## vvvm

Does anyone have any modshots on medium (=large) Puffer? How big is it really when worn on shoulder / crossbody? Is it going to be gigantic? 

TYSM!


----------



## ChanellenahC

Love everyone’s puffers! I’ve been eyeing the toy size in dark beige for a while but haven’t gotten it because I’m afraid the puffy style may be too trendy and eventually go out of style? Do you all think this is a classic piece? 

I’m also concerned about wear and tear with the beige color. I like the dusty grey color too but looks like it isn’t available in toy size, only the small size.


----------



## lunacyn

ChanellenahC said:


> Love everyone’s puffers! I’ve been eyeing the toy size in dark beige for a while but haven’t gotten it because I’m afraid the puffy style may be too trendy and eventually go out of style? Do you all think this is a classic piece?
> 
> I’m also concerned about wear and tear with the beige color. I like the dusty grey color too but looks like it isn’t available in toy size, only the small size.


IMO the design and look of the puffer is quite classic, my vote goes to it potentially being a classic! And the dark beige sometimes I find is sweet but can look a little pale, whereas dusty grey is nicely saturated + the YSL logo in gold stands out more.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Hi everyone, does anyone of you have the royal blue loulou puffer? I just wanna know how saturated it is.

How are your puffers in the long run? Do they get scratched easily. This will be my first YSL bag so I wanna know the pros and cons. Thanks!


----------



## KensingtonUK

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone of you have the royal blue loulou puffer? I just wanna know how saturated it is.
> 
> How are your puffers in the long run? Do they get scratched easily. This will be my first YSL bag so I wanna know the pros and cons. Thanks!


Can’t speak on the blue but they are pretty durable despite the leather being so smooth. I don’t put mine on the floor but I’ve worn it a ton and it still looks new


----------



## athousandmhiles24

KensingtonUK said:


> Can’t speak on the blue but they are pretty durable despite the leather being so smooth. I don’t put mine on the floor but I’ve worn it a ton and it still looks new


Did you have to condition the bag before using it? How is the wear and tear?


----------



## KensingtonUK

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Did you have to condition the bag before using it? How is the wear and tear?


I did spray it with a protectant but the west and tear as I mentioned above is good as it still looks new despite being used on and off for a year


----------



## graciewwing

Question: I just received my puffer in small (jersey) and there is no stamping on either of the leather portion of the straps. Is that accurate? All of my other YSLs have stamping. Thanks!


----------



## Moxisox

graciewwing said:


> Question: I just received my puffer in small (jersey) and there is no stamping on either of the leather portion of the straps. Is that accurate? All of my other YSLs have stamping. Thanks!


Yes, that’s ok. None of the puffers have stamps on the leather straps.


----------



## graciewwing

Moxisox said:


> Yes, that’s ok. None of the puffers have stamps on the leather straps.


Super. Thanks so much. It’s from fashionphile so just wanted to double check.


----------



## Moxisox

graciewwing said:


> Super. Thanks so much. It’s from fashionphile so just wanted to double check.


No problem. I have 2 puffers, and double-checked them just to be sure. What color did you get?


----------



## graciewwing

Moxisox said:


> No problem. I have 2 puffers, and double-checked them just to be sure. What color did you get?


I went for the grey jersey. It’s very different from all my other bags and I love that it’s lightweight and feels like a sweatshirt LOL. 

It was brand new and well below retail so I took a chance. Thanks for checking your bags! I haven’t bought ysl in awhile. I know they do make changes. By the time I bought my second niki they had shortened the straps!


----------



## Moxisox

graciewwing said:


> I went for the grey jersey. It’s very different from all my other bags and I love that it’s lightweight and feels like a sweatshirt LOL.
> 
> It was brand new and well below retail so I took a chance. Thanks for checking your bags! I haven’t bought ysl in awhile. I know they do make changes. By the time I bought my second niki they had shortened the straps!


Oooh…the grey jersey color is lovely! And under retail is always a plus. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Soumy

Hi everyone   I am looking at getting the small puffer (black or camel with ghw)and was wondering about the wear and tear? - I do not particularly baby my bags (nor do I mistreat them ) but I am looking for an everyday bag and the puffer fits my style more than the classic loulou - anyone who has been using it regularly for some time now and happy with how it's holding up ?
Suggestions are welcome xx
Ps: sorry if this was asked before! Couldn't find an answer..
Just wanted to add that I do expect lambskin to scratch etc and that's fine, I'm mainly concerned about the corners..


----------



## Nonna1982

Soumy said:


> Hi everyone   I am looking at getting the small puffer (black or camel with ghw)and was wondering about the wear and tear? - I do not particularly baby my bags (nor do I mistreat them ) but I am looking for an everyday bag and the puffer fits my style more than the classic loulou - anyone who has been using it regularly for some time now and happy with how it's holding up ?
> Suggestions are welcome xx
> Ps: sorry if this was asked before! Couldn't find an answer..
> Just wanted to add that I do expect lambskin to scratch etc and that's fine, I'm mainly concerned about the corners..


Hallo 
I use my small puffer in black and silver for a month daily use and it show no scratches and corners were perfect


----------



## Soumy

Nonna1982 said:


> Hallo
> I use my small puffer in black and silver for a month daily use and it show no scratches and corners were perfect


Thank you so much for your reply   I  would hope it will hold for a month for the price tag hhh


----------



## Moxisox

Soumy said:


> Hi everyone   I am looking at getting the small puffer (black or camel with ghw)and was wondering about the wear and tear? - I do not particularly baby my bags (nor do I mistreat them ) but I am looking for an everyday bag and the puffer fits my style more than the classic loulou - anyone who has been using it regularly for some time now and happy with how it's holding up ?
> Suggestions are welcome xx
> Ps: sorry if this was asked before! Couldn't find an answer..
> Just wanted to add that I do expect lambskin to scratch etc and that's fine, I'm mainly concerned about the corners..


I’ve had mine for about 1.5 years now (black with SHW), and it looks fabulous. No visible wear.  I do rotate my bags, so I don’t use any bags daily for months at a time. But I have used this one quite a bit since it’s one of my favorites.


----------



## Danielle78

Soumy said:


> Hi everyone   I am looking at getting the small puffer (black or camel with ghw)and was wondering about the wear and tear? - I do not particularly baby my bags (nor do I mistreat them ) but I am looking for an everyday bag and the puffer fits my style more than the classic loulou - anyone who has been using it regularly for some time now and happy with how it's holding up ?
> Suggestions are welcome xx
> Ps: sorry if this was asked before! Couldn't find an answer..
> Just wanted to add that I do expect lambskin to scratch etc and that's fine, I'm mainly concerned about the corners..


I own the medium puffer in dark beige for  over a year, I don’t baby my bags either and I have absolutely no scratches the lambskin on this bag it’s extremely soft and durable. I would 100% recommend the puffer.


----------



## Soumy

@Moxisox and @Danielle78 Thank you so much for your opinions! It really helps and it's very reassuring to read. I will try to go to the store this weekend to try them on as i am still hesitant in terms of colour.. but most likely will go for black ghw but will see   unless I end-up liking the classic or croc sunset more hhh
Did any if you spray the bag with some sort of bag protector? (I never usually do!) ?


----------



## Danielle78

Soumy said:


> @Moxisox and @Danielle78 Thank you so much for your opinions! It really helps and it's very reassuring to read. I will try to go to the store this weekend to try them on as i am still hesitant in terms of colour.. but most likely will go for black ghw but will see   unless I end-up liking the classic or croc sunset more hhh
> Did any if you spray the bag with some sort of bag protector? (I never usually do!) ?


I don’t spray my bags.


----------



## Soumy

Danielle78 said:


> I don’t spray my bags.


Thank you


----------



## Moxisox

Soumy said:


> @Moxisox and @Danielle78 Thank you so much for your opinions! It really helps and it's very reassuring to read. I will try to go to the store this weekend to try them on as i am still hesitant in terms of colour.. but most likely will go for black ghw but will see   unless I end-up liking the classic or croc sunset more hhh
> Did any if you spray the bag with some sort of bag protector? (I never usually do!) ?


I have 2 puffers, and I sprayed the black one that I bought first, but didn’t spray my grey one. Neither has had any visible wear and tear.


----------



## Soumy

Moxisox said:


> I have 2 puffers, and I sprayed the black one that I bought first, but didn’t spray my grey one. Neither has had any visible wear and tear.


That's great thank you very much!! I will probably not spray as I never do and I would be nervous to do it to be honest.


----------



## Moxisox

This vert opaline color is stunning with the SHW.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I am excited for my puffy bag it’s leather is so amazingly buttered and so soft!!!! So thrilled! My first ysl bag!!!


----------



## Soumy

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I am excited for my puffy bag it’s leather is so amazingly buttered and so soft!!!! So thrilled! My first ysl bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 5630091


Congrats !!! It's a stunning bag. Which size did you go for ?


----------



## Moxisox

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I am excited for my puffy bag it’s leather is so amazingly buttered and so soft!!!! So thrilled! My first ysl bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 5630091


Congrats!!!! It’s an amazing bag.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Soumy said:


> Congrats !!! It's a stunning bag. Which size did you go for ?


Thank youuuu I Went for the small size which is perfect for day to day bag and hopefully can dress up in it too!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Moxisox said:


> Congrats!!!! It’s an amazing bag.


Thank you!!!! Haven’t got around to use it yet still keeping it fresh


----------



## Soumy

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank youuuu I Went for the small size which is perfect for day to day bag and hopefully can dress up in it too!


Yes I also think that the small is perfect for daily use !! Enjoy your new baby


----------



## tmoran92

Does anyone have a comparison of dark beige, dusty grey, and taupe?


----------



## brnicutie

tmoran92 said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of dark beige, dusty grey, and taupe?


Colors from left to right: dark beige, taupe, greyish brown, dusty grey


----------



## Sassy

brnicutie said:


> Colors from left to right: dark beige, taupe, greyish brown, dusty grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642075


I could never tell the difference between dark beige and dusty grey, did you notice a difference?


----------



## brnicutie

Sassy said:


> I could never tell the difference between dark beige and dusty grey, did you notice a difference?


No, they looked similar to me. I'm going in tomorrow or Thursday to pick up the dusty grey that's on order. I'll try and get more pics.


----------



## cathavenicethings

brnicutie said:


> No, they looked similar to me. I'm going in tomorrow or Thursday to pick up the dusty grey that's on order. I'll try and get more pics.


Yay!  The pics on Saint Laurent's website are just terrible when it comes to showcasing bag colors ...


----------



## brnicutie

I went in to pick up my small puffer in dusty grey today. It’s almost the same as the dark beige, but just a tad bit darker. Left is dark beige. Middle is dusty grey. Vintage peach to the right. I know someone was asking about that color.


----------



## Sassy

brnicutie said:


> I went in to pick up my small puffer in dusty grey today. It’s almost the same as the dark beige, but just a tad bit darker. Left is dark beige. Middle is dusty grey. Vintage peach to the right. I know someone was asking about that color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645256
> View attachment 5645257


Thanks, so helpful!


----------



## brnicutie

Sassy said:


> Thanks, so helpful!


Sure, no problem!


----------



## elee12

not the nicest outfit but I took my price increase panic purchase out for the first time today to run some errands. I love the black on black and how soft it is!! This is my first lambskin bag and I can’t stop touching it! This is the toy size which is perfect for me!


----------



## cathavenicethings

My small puffer in Blanc Vintage.  She's been sitting in my closet for a while now, never taken outside--LOL, by PF math is it $0 cost per wear if she has never been worn outside?!  Hubby took my toddler out for a few hours last weekend and I finally had the time to put a coating of Carbon Pro on my small puffer without having to worry about little finger touching wet chemicals.  So she was ready to see the world this weekend.  Amongst other things we bought some Powerball tickets.  If we win, I will get her some more bag friends.  Haha!


----------



## Cherries and wine

cathavenicethings said:


> My small puffer in Blanc Vintage.  She's been sitting in my closet for a while now, never taken outside--LOL, by PF math is it $0 cost per wear if she has never been worn outside?!  Hubby took my toddler out for a few hours last weekend and I finally had the time to put a coating of Carbon Pro on my small puffer without having to worry about little finger touching wet chemicals.  So she was ready to see the world this weekend.  Amongst other things we bought some Powerball tickets.  If we win, I will get her some more bag friends.  Haha!
> 
> View attachment 5647179


So pretty! I like your math lol. I’m currently trying to justify another YSL purchase using similar math.  Hope you enjoy taking her out into the world now that she has carbon pro!


----------



## keishapie1973

cathavenicethings said:


> My small puffer in Blanc Vintage.  She's been sitting in my closet for a while now, never taken outside--LOL, by PF math is it $0 cost per wear if she has never been worn outside?!  Hubby took my toddler out for a few hours last weekend and I finally had the time to put a coating of Carbon Pro on my small puffer without having to worry about little finger touching wet chemicals.  So she was ready to see the world this weekend.  Amongst other things we bought some Powerball tickets.  If we win, I will get her some more bag friends.  Haha!
> 
> View attachment 5647179


Gorgeous!!! Enjoy using her now that she’s protected…


----------



## adlgel

mominsaintlaurent said:


> Alright, pulled the trigger and ordered a small puffer from Vitkac and could NOT be happier with it. Ordered it Tuesday and it arrived today (USA) and MUCH better quality than the lighter one I bought from Harrods.


I'm eyeing up a puffer from Vitkac and noticed that the size smalls on their website all say they are made of calfskin but the toy and the medium say they are made of lambskin. I think I had landed on getting the small size but don't want it to be calfskin.   Do you know if yours is lambskin or calfskin?

ETA:  just found this thread so I think I too will take the chance and order hoping it is lambskin.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lou-lou-puffer-from-vitkac-not-made-of-lamb-skin.1053415/


----------



## Aahmee1

adlgel said:


> I'm eyeing up a puffer from Vitkac and noticed that the size smalls on their website all say they are made of calfskin but the toy and the medium say they are made of lambskin. I think I had landed on getting the small size but don't want it to be calfskin.   Do you know if yours is lambskin or calfskin?
> 
> ETA:  just found this thread so I think I too will take the chance and order hoping it is lambskin.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lou-lou-puffer-from-vitkac-not-made-of-lamb-skin.1053415/


Please update when you receive it on whether calf or lamb skin, I am hoping to take the plunge as well  TIA


----------



## adlgel

Aahmee1 said:


> Please update when you receive it on whether calf or lamb skin, I am hoping to take the plunge as well  TIA


I ended up ordering the mini instead of the small and the mini does say lambskin on Vitkac’s site.  I hope the one I receive is as soft and smushy as the one I saw in the boutique.


----------



## Aahmee1

adlgel said:


> I ended up ordering the mini instead of the small and the mini does say lambskin on Vitkac’s site.  I hope the one I receive is as soft and smushy as the one I saw in the boutique.


Hope so! Pls keep me posted!


----------



## BagHobo

OBSESSED!  Just got a preloved medium black at FP and have a red small....anyone have the toy for running around?


----------



## Moxisox

BagHobo said:


> OBSESSED!  Just got a preloved medium black at FP and have a red small....anyone have the toy for running around?


I have a small and 2 minis. Love both sizes. The only thing I wish was different about the minis is the strap. It has a single strap vs the double that the other sizes have. I love the versatility of the double strap.


----------



## cathavenicethings

BagHobo said:


> OBSESSED!  Just got a preloved medium black at FP and have a red small....anyone have the toy for running around?


I am also obsessed!  They are such delicious bags!  The black in particular is just sooo soft!  I have a medium and a small as well but I wouldn't do a mini because I primarily like to wear mine as shoulder bags.


----------



## adlgel

I received my black mini Puffer from Vitkac today (it was supposed to be delivered last Thursday but we were out of town so I had it rescheduled for today).  It was beautifully packaged in a black Saint Laurent box with ribbon.  The bag was inside it's dustbag and still had the protective styrofoam wrapping around the strap.  As far as I can tell it came with everything I would have expected to get had I purchased from a boutique (although this is my first Saint Laurent purchase so perhaps I don't know what I don't know).

The leather is just as soft and smushy as it was when I felt it in the boutique.  I still wonder whether I made the right call between the small and mini - I think either one could work for me.  I do mostly carry small cross body bags which is why I eventually went for the mini.  But I almost want the small just so there is more of that wonderful leather to handle lol.


----------



## BagHobo

adlgel said:


> I received my black mini Puffer from Vitkac today (it was supposed to be delivered last Thursday but we were out of town so I had it rescheduled for today).  It was beautifully packaged in a black Saint Laurent box with ribbon.  The bag was inside it's dustbag and still had the protective styrofoam wrapping around the strap.  As far as I can tell it came with everything I would have expected to get had I purchased from a boutique (although this is my first Saint Laurent purchase so perhaps I don't know what I don't know).
> 
> The leather is just as soft and smushy as it was when I felt it in the boutique.  I still wonder whether I made the right call between the small and mini - I think either one could work for me.  I do mostly carry small cross body bags which is why I eventually went for the mini.  But I almost want the small just so there is more of that wonderful leather to handle lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652680
> 
> View attachment 5652681
> 
> View attachment 5652684


It's BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats!  I just ordered a mini pink (bloomingdales still has some on old pricing and the "pre-loved" sites aren't offering much price break to make it worth it.  It's perfect for running around and I didn't think I would get, but saw in person.  My regular wallet doesn't fit butI can use a little zippy in there and with keys and a few other small things, perfect if I am running errands with my LO's . Enjoy and let us know what you think of your new baby.  I will say, I got a pre-loved black in medium and I just want to squeeze it all day.  OBSESSED!  Congrats again!!!


----------



## Aahmee1

adlgel said:


> I received my black mini Puffer from Vitkac today (it was supposed to be delivered last Thursday but we were out of town so I had it rescheduled for today).  It was beautifully packaged in a black Saint Laurent box with ribbon.  The bag was inside it's dustbag and still had the protective styrofoam wrapping around the strap.  As far as I can tell it came with everything I would have expected to get had I purchased from a boutique (although this is my first Saint Laurent purchase so perhaps I don't know what I don't know).
> 
> The leather is just as soft and smushy as it was when I felt it in the boutique.  I still wonder whether I made the right call between the small and mini - I think either one could work for me.  I do mostly carry small cross body bags which is why I eventually went for the mini.  But I almost want the small just so there is more of that wonderful leather to handle lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652680
> 
> View attachment 5652681
> 
> View attachment 5652684


It is bee-you-tee-ful!!! great that it feels so smooshy too! Also, I am surprised you got a YSL box too, that’s not common outside of the boutique - what a great first experience for you! Will you go back for a small, ( now you are down the YSL rabbit hole, lol). That is the size I am looking at currently for the puffer….


----------



## adlgel

Aahmee1 said:


> It is bee-you-tee-ful!!! great that it feels so smooshy too! Also, I am surprised you got a YSL box too, that’s not common outside of the boutique - what a great first experience for you! Will you go back for a small, ( now you are down the YSL rabbit hole, lol). That is the size I am looking at currently for the puffer….


I too was surprised about getting the YSL box.  All in all I couldn't be happier about the Vitkac purchasing experience.  I will have to think hard about whether to go for the small in terms of whether I would really use the bigger bag.  But if I do I it would be in a beige type neutral.


----------



## adlgel

BagHobo said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats!  I just ordered a mini pink (bloomingdales still has some on old pricing and the "pre-loved" sites aren't offering much price break to make it worth it.  It's perfect for running around and I didn't think I would get, but saw in person.  My regular wallet doesn't fit butI can use a little zippy in there and with keys and a few other small things, perfect if I am running errands with my LO's . Enjoy and let us know what you think of your new baby.  I will say, I got a pre-loved black in medium and I just want to squeeze it all day.  OBSESSED!  Congrats again!!!


That pink is such a fun color!  I don't really use a wallet anyway so as long as the bag can fit my phone, card case, keys and a lipstick I'm good to go and this one does fit all those things for me.


----------



## cathavenicethings

OMG!  USA.  NM has the small puffer in black or white with silver hardware for $2,150!  Rakuten is 15%!!!  It is the small size and not the toy.  I made the sacrifice and verified.








						Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag
					

Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




					www.neimanmarcus.com
				



I recommend doing in store pickup so you can inspect the bag on front of them and no issues with returns.


----------



## Sugargirl

Hi!  I just received my small black on black puffer today!  The corners already look a little "stressed" so I'm worried about wear.  Have any of you treated/ protected the corners?  Also, I'm considering a Zoomoni or Samorga insert so that it's not a black hole.  If any of you have an insert, let me know if you recommend the 1.2" or 2" felt.  Thanks!


----------



## cathavenicethings

Sugargirl said:


> Hi!  I just received my small black on black puffer today!  The corners already look a little "stressed" so I'm worried about wear.  Have any of you treated/ protected the corners?  Also, I'm considering a Zoomoni or Samorga insert so that it's not a black hole.  If any of you have an insert, let me know if you recommend the 1.2" or 2" felt.  Thanks!


Corners - Somebody posted that they treated one of theirs with a thin layer of clear acrylic before spraying it with Apple Guard / Carbon Pro.  I think this is a good idea but didn't have the courage--plus I would only want to to it when I am at home and my toddler is out of the house which is super rare so no time to do that.  I think in one of the Jessie Style YouTube videos she said that from her experience working at YSL the corners are susceptible to wear.  I just sprayed it a smidge extra with Carbon Pro at the corners.

Insert - I hear you on not wanting a black hole!  I got the thicker one from Samorga for my small and medium puffer in case I have something spill in my bags--maybe I'll carry a fruit squeezy pouch for my toddler or something.  It adds a bit of structure which I didn't love at first especially for the medium bag.  If you want it more slouchy and have no worries about spilling anything get the thinner felt.  If you want or don't mind a little more structure or worry about spilling something then get the thicker felt.


----------



## Sugargirl

cathavenicethings said:


> Corners - Somebody posted that they treated one of theirs with a thin layer of clear acrylic before spraying it with Apple Guard / Carbon Pro.  I think this is a good idea but didn't have the courage--plus I would only want to to it when I am at home and my toddler is out of the house which is super rare so no time to do that.  I think in one of the Jessie Style YouTube videos she said that from her experience working at YSL the corners are susceptible to wear.  I just sprayed it a smidge extra with Carbon Pro at the corners.
> 
> Insert - I hear you on not wanting a black hole!  I got the thicker one from Samorga for my small and medium puffer in case I have something spill in my bags--maybe I'll carry a fruit squeezy pouch for my toddler or something.  It adds a bit of structure which I didn't love at first especially for the medium bag.  If you want it more slouchy and have no worries about spilling anything get the thinner felt.  If you want or don't mind a little more structure or worry about spilling something then get the thicker felt.


That is super helpful!!!!  Exactly the intel I needed. Thanks so much!


----------



## cathavenicethings

Sugargirl said:


> That is super helpful!!!!  Exactly the intel I needed. Thanks so much!


Here are pics--bag is barely used although I have had it over a year.  I was busy earlier so couldn't take pics.  Small puffer looks pretty much the same without vs with the thicker insert with these. The medium is where the thicker insert is more apparent.  I realized after I put the bag away I should have taken a pic of the inside.  Let me know if you want a pic of the inside too and I'll take a pic.


----------



## Sugargirl

Thank you!  I went ahead and ordered the thinner one!


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> I went in to pick up my small puffer in dusty grey today. It’s almost the same as the dark beige, but just a tad bit darker. Left is dark beige. Middle is dusty grey. Vintage peach to the right. I know someone was asking about that color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645256
> View attachment 5645257


I love your bag.  Would you say the dusty grey is a true dark beige?    I haven’t been able to see color in person.    Dark beige in photos  looks like light beige.  Dusty grey looks more like a neutral dark beige. (Although some on line photos dusty grey looks more brown) It looks like a neutral beige in between dark beige and taupe Lol. These colors have so many slight variations!  Ha!


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> I love your bag.  Would you say the dusty grey is a true dark beige?    I haven’t been able to see color in person.    Dark beige in photos  looks like light beige.  Dusty grey looks more like a neutral dark beige. (Although some on line photos dusty grey looks more brown) It looks like a neutral beige in between dark beige and taupe Lol. These colors have so many slight variations!  Ha!


Thank you! It’s the true color in this pic. It’s a darker beige with grey undertones.


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> Thank you! It’s the true color in this pic. It’s a darker beige with grey undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665320


Gorgeous!  Thanks for your reply.  This seems to be a perfect year round neutral.  The food looks good too!


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!  Thanks for your reply.  This seems to be a perfect year round neutral.  The food looks good too!


Sure, no problem! Yeah, that clam chowder and sandwiches hit the spot.


----------



## snibor

My small puffer from NM for that crazy low price finally arrive. I was also able to use the NM gc card code.  It was packaged very well but I filmed opening it just in case.  Love it and it’s so lightweight!  I wanted a black bag with silver hardware.
Big thanks to @cathavenicethings for posting about this deal


----------



## Aahmee1

Joined the puffer family. This baby arrived today from Vitkac. Think I am at purse peace (for now, lol)


----------



## Love_N_Lune

snibor said:


> My small puffer from NM for that crazy low price finally arrive. I was also able to use the NM gc card code.  It was packaged very well but I filmed opening it just in case.  Love it and it’s so lightweight!  I wanted a black bag with silver hardware.
> Big thanks to @cathavenicethings for posting about this deal
> 
> View attachment 5667279


I feel we all need to do this but shouldn’t have to film opening a shipment.


----------



## snibor

Love_N_Lune said:


> I feel we all need to do this but shouldn’t have to film opening a shipment.


Earlier this year, I received an empty box from lv.  It had not been tampered with and lv did fix it but since then, I film packages when opening.  It is pretty pathetic but perhaps a necessary precaution.


----------



## toujours*chic

snibor said:


> My small puffer from NM for that crazy low price finally arrive. I was also able to use the NM gc card code.  It was packaged very well but I filmed opening it just in case.  Love it and it’s so lightweight!  I wanted a black bag with silver hardware.
> Big thanks to @cathavenicethings for posting about this deal
> 
> View attachment 5667279


I totally understand wanting to be careful receiving these items and making sure they are as described. I picked mine up as well from NM BH and inspected it in front of the SA- it was perfectly wrapped in styrofoam and in pristine new condition. It also had a tag with $2850 inside. I guess there is no YSL black box with dept. store purchases but that is ok for the price. I did not get the GC but did get a $50 cash refund and 15% rakutan. I am happy it is perfect and beautiful! I am glad you are happy with yours.


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> My small puffer from NM for that crazy low price finally arrive. I was also able to use the NM gc card code.  It was packaged very well but I filmed opening it just in case.  Love it and it’s so lightweight!  I wanted a black bag with silver hardware.
> Big thanks to @cathavenicethings for posting about this deal
> 
> View attachment 5667279


Congrats! It looks fabulous. We're bag twins.


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> Congrats! It looks fabulous. We're bag twins.


Thank you!  I always admire your bags. I feel like we have similar taste.


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> Thank you!  I always admire your bags. I feel like we have similar taste.


Thanks! We probably do have very similar taste.


----------



## snibor

Just popping in after I’ve had a chance to use my small black puffer quite a bit.  This bag is fabulous.   It’s so lightweight, the perfect size.  Fits everything I carry no problem. I love I can carry crossbody or on shoulder.     One of my best purchases.  Very happy with this bag.


----------



## cathavenicethings

snibor said:


> Just popping in after I’ve had a chance to use my small black puffer quite a bit.  This bag is fabulous.   It’s so lightweight, the perfect size.  Fits everything I carry no problem. I love I can carry crossbody or on shoulder.     One of my best purchases.  Very happy with this bag.


Yay!  I feel the same!  It's such a comfortable bag!  And it can fit quite a bit--mine is often filled with an emergency baby diaper and wipes, some small toys, daily essentials and there's still some more room!


----------

